# Quackattack's Unimpressive Journal



## quackattack (Mar 30, 2021)

I wanted to start a training log to track progress and help keep myself motivated. I'm a 29 year old natural lifter that has been lifting on and off since high school but never saw great results (in my opinion due to diet). I've always been more interested in the powerlifitng side of things however I have never competed. Past programs that I have run are starting strength, west side conjugate, cube method, and 531.

I'm currently running Jim Wendler's 531. I like the progression and simplicity of the program and there are enough variations that can keep me from getting bored.

Currently I'm focused on losing weight. I started out this journey in the beginning of February at 230 lbs after about a year of no lifting, excess amounts of wine, and a crappy diet. I have cut the wine out completely and started following a paleo-ish diet. I couldn't believe how good I felt and the additional energy that came from switching to a cleaner diet. I'm sitting at 207 lbs as of today.

That should be enough of intro. I welcome any questions or advice.

Monday 3/29/21
Defranco Limber 11

Squats
45x10 75x5 105x3 125x3 165x3 190x3 215x8 235x4 165x8 165x8 165x8

Pull ups in between squat sets
6 5 4 3 2

Stiff Leg Dead Lift w/kettlebells
45 each handx100

Band pull apartsx100

Decline sit upsx200

10 min on treadmill at 15% incline 3.0 speed
10 min HIIIT on treadmill at 15% incline 4.5 speed (30 sec on 30 sec off)

Calories 1723
Protien 159g
Carbs 138g
Fat 68g


----------



## PZT (Mar 30, 2021)

5/3/1 is awesome for constant long term gains


----------



## Trump (Mar 30, 2021)

Great intro buddy we rarely see one that good, stick around abs you will get all the help you need


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2021)

That workout is not 531.  :32 (20):

Crazy how much better you feel on real food!!!


----------



## quackattack (Mar 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That workout is not 531.  :32 (20):
> 
> Crazy how much better you feel on real food!!!



Right now I'm running 531 with joker sets and a few sets of first set last.  Joker sets, to my understanding, essentially allow you to exceed your training max as long as your still hitting the required reps.  So in that squat session I hit my top set for 8 reps. I added 20 lbs and hit that for 4 reps but if I bumped the weight again I probably would not hit 3 reps so I went into my first set last sets.  This may not be exactly what is prescribed in 531 but I enjoy it because it lets me play with a little bit heavier weights than the program allows. 

As far as the diet goes, it really is life changing.  I'm even determining what healthy foods agree with me and what doesn't.  I still have a long way to go though.  Next week I want to pre plan all my meals and snacks to try to have a little bit more control over my macros.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 31, 2021)

Tuesday 3/30/21
Defranco Limber 11

Bench
45x10 75x5 120x3 140x3 155x10 170x6 180x3 120x8 120x8 120x8

Pull ups in between squat sets
6 5 4 3 3

Dumbbell Row
40x100

Band pull apartsx100

Push upsx100

10 min on treadmill @ 15% incline 3.0 speed
10 min HIIIT on treadmill @ 15% incline 4.5 speed (30 sec on 30 sec off)

Calories 1529
Protien 140g
Carbs 107g
Fat 63g


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 31, 2021)

Dropping 23 pounds in just a couple of months is good work.  Keep it up!


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Right now I'm running 531 with joker sets and a few sets of first set last.  Joker sets, to my understanding, essentially allow you to exceed your training max as long as your still hitting the required reps.  So in that squat session I hit my top set for 8 reps. I added 20 lbs and hit that for 4 reps but if I bumped the weight again I probably would not hit 3 reps so I went into my first set last sets.  This may not be exactly what is prescribed in 531 but I enjoy it because it lets me play with a little bit heavier weights than the program allows.
> 
> As far as the diet goes, it really is life changing.  I'm even determining what healthy foods agree with me and what doesn't.  I still have a long way to go though.  Next week I want to pre plan all my meals and snacks to try to have a little bit more control over my macros.



My bad, I actually never looked at the Joker Sets that he talks about. I always just ran it the standard way, with accessory lifts. BBB was my favorite.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks good! Keep it up. I'll follow along.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 1, 2021)

Wednesday 3/31/21
Defranco Limber 11

20 min treadmill @ 15% incline 3.0 speed (felt very easy)
10 min HIIT on treadmill @ 15% incline 4.5 speed 1 minute on 30 sec off 

Pull Ups 6 5 5 4 3

Decline sit ups - 100 with 10lbs, 50 without weight

Thank you for all the positivity!


----------



## quackattack (Apr 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My bad, I actually never looked at the Joker Sets that he talks about. I always just ran it the standard way, with accessory lifts. BBB was my favorite.


I'm planning on running this set up through the end of the year and then running BBB again.  I just hate the high rep deads...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice. Welcome and enjoy your stay.

You by chance a uofo fan?


----------



## quackattack (Apr 2, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nice. Welcome and enjoy your stay.
> 
> You by chance a uofo fan?


I'm not familiar with the term uofo but I might be being dense.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 2, 2021)

Thursday 4/1/2021
Defranco Limber 11

Deadlifts
45x10 135x5 185x3 200x3 230x3 260x8 285x5 300x3 330x3 
200x7 200x6 Snatch Grip
200x8 fat gripz

Lunges
60 each leg with bar only

Decline Sit ups
100 with 10 lbs and 50 at bodyweight

Calories 1958
Protein 180g
Carbs131g
Fat 80g

In-laws brought over zeppole last night and I had a few bites... need to clean it up.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 2, 2021)

I'll have to read over the joker sets again as well. 

531 works. Good luck on reaching your goals.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 7, 2021)

Got a little behind so this will be a dump of a few days.  
Friday 4/2/2021

OHP
45x10 80x3 90x3 100x10 110x5 120x3 80x8 80x8 80x8
Pull ups between sets 6, 6, 5, 4, 3
DB Rows
40x100 
Band pull apartsx100
push upsx100
Treadmill 20 min at 3 speed and 15% incline

Calories 2149
Protien 191g
Fat 81g
Carbs 168g

Saturday 4/3/2021
Calories 1875
Protein 156g
Fat 104g
Carbs 100g

Sunday 4/4/2021 (we celebrated Easter with my parents and in-laws and I ate a little too much)
Calories 3385
Protein 155g
Fat 151g
Carbs 351g

Monday 4/5/2021
Squat
45x10 75x5 135x3 180x5 200x3 225x7 250x3 275x2 180x5 180x5 180x5
Pull ups between sets 7, 6, 5, 4, 3
Lunges (bar only)x100
Treadmill 10 min at 15% incline 3.0 speed and 10 min at 10% incline 3.0 speed
Decline crunches 125 with 10lb plate and 50 weightless

Calories 2141
Protein 166g
Fat 86g
Carbs 57g

Tuesday 4/6/2021
Bench
45x10 75x5 130x5 145x3 165x9 180x4 200x2 130x5 130x5 130x5
Pull ups between sets 7, 6, 5, 4, 4
DB rows
40x100
Band Pull apartsx100
Push upsx100
Treadmill 20 min at 15% incline 3.0 speed

Calories 2961 (It was my wife's birthday and I may have overindulged on steak and cannoli's)
Protein 223g
Fat 130g
Carbs 137g


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My bad, I actually never looked at the Joker Sets that he talks about. I always just ran it the standard way, with accessory lifts. BBB was my favorite.



Yeah, in the latest edition he has joker sets which are supramaximal sets and first/ last sets.  Interesting ways to get more volume in the session.

BBB has you squatting and pulling like a fvcking beast.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 8, 2021)

Wednesday 4/7/2021
Pull ups 7, 6, 5, 5, 4
Treadmill 20 min at 15% incline 3.0 speed, 10 min at 15% incline 5.0 speed 30 sec on 30 sec off
Decline sit ups 125 w/ 10lbs, 50 just bodyweight

Calories 2071
Protein 185g
Fat 91g
Carbs 155g

Need to clean my diet up a little bit and keep protein above 200g.  I will start to plan my weeks meals out a little bit better than I have been.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 8, 2021)

Idk how you guys do it but nice work...if I was eating 2k cals a day I'd probably lose it and binge eat lol. I'd like to see you up that protein daily but that's me. Keep at it!


----------



## quackattack (Apr 9, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Idk how you guys do it but nice work...if I was eating 2k cals a day I'd probably lose it and binge eat lol. I'd like to see you up that protein daily but that's me. Keep at it!


Fast food commercials and Guy Fieri's Triple D are basically porn at this point for me.  I just try to keep healthy foods around me and drink a lot of water.  I do think I dropped the calories too low right of the bat.  

This Sunday I'm planning on sitting down and planning out meals for the week based on macros.  I'll be shooting for 210-220g of protein a day.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 9, 2021)

Thursday 4/8/2021
Deadlifts
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x3 215x5 245x3 275x7 300x5 330x2
Pull ups in between sets 7, 6, 6, 5, 4
Snatch grip deads
215x5 215x5 215x5
Lunges barx100
Band Pull apartsx100
Decline sit ups 150 with 10 lbs and 50 with no weight
My legs were toast from the lunges so no cardio for the day. 

Calories 2232
Protein 223g
Fat 109g
Carbs 89g


----------



## quackattack (Apr 12, 2021)

Friday 4/9/2021
OHP
45x10 85x5 95x3 105x8 120x4 130x2 135x1 85x5 85x5 85x5
Pull ups between sets 7, 7, 6, 5, 4
Dumbbell rows 40x100 supersetted with 100 band pull a parts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% incline and 3.0 speed
Pushupsx100

My wife and I went up to Vermont this weekend for a mini vacation.  No calorie counting but some amazing food.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2021)

quackattack said:


> My wife and I went up to Vermont this weekend for a mini vacation.  No calorie counting but some amazing food.



Might do some hiking up there next week myself, or maybe NH.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 12, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I'm not familiar with the term uofo but I might be being dense.



University of oregon


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 12, 2021)

Good work, QA.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Might do some hiking up there next week myself, or maybe NH.


We lucked out with a beautiful weekend.  I would move up north in a heartbeat if I could convince my wife.  Are you in Mass too?


----------



## quackattack (Apr 13, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> University of oregon


No not a graduate or fan of University of Oregon.  I chose this name because I enjoy duck hunting.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 13, 2021)

Monday 4/13/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 160x5 185x5 210x5 235x7 160x8x160x8 160x8
Pull ups in between sets 8, 7, 6, 5, 4
Stiff leg dumbbell deadlift 55x100 supersetted with 100xband pull aparts
Treadmill @ 12% incline and 3.0 speed
Decline sit ups 150 w/ 10 lb plate and 0 without

Calories 2242
Protein 210g
Fat 115g
Carb 96g

Trying to bump my protein up after your suggestions.  I'm a little worried about the increased calories killing my weight loss.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 14, 2021)

Tuesday 4/13/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 115x5 135x5 150x12 170x5 115x5 115x5 115x5
Pull ups between sets 8, 7, 6, 5, 5,
Dumbbell rows 45x100 supersetted with 100xband pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% incline and 3.0 speed
110 push ups

Calories 2081
Protein 214g
Fat 94g
Carbs 101g


----------



## quackattack (Apr 15, 2021)

Wednesday 4/14/21
Pull ups 8, 7, 6, 6, 5 (Sets are getting tough.  May have to redo this weeks sets or jump back to last weeks.)
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% incline 3.0 speed 
10 min at 15% 5.0 speed 30 sec on 30 sec off
Decline sit ups 175 with 10 lbs and 50 with no weight

Calories 2290
Protein 210g
Fat 133g
Carbs 66g


----------



## quackattack (Apr 16, 2021)

Thursday 4/15/21
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 195x5 225x5 255x10 285x7 310x5
Snatch Grip Deadlift
195x8 195x8 195x7
Pull ups in between sets 8,7,7,6,5
Barbell Lunges 45x100 each leg

Calories 2576
Protein 211g
Fat 141g
Carbs 103g

I need help with my diet.  I've been eating eggs/egg whites for breakfast, chicken thighs and veggies for lunch, beef jerky, and some type of meat or fish with veggies for dinner.  

Last nights dinner was 4 oz of pork loin and did not bring me to the 210-220g of protein I'm looking for.  After dinner I had some frozen berries with almond butter to get the remaining protein but it threw my calories and fat off.  

Does anyone have low calorie/low fat snack to add in when I need extra protein?  Overall I would like to drop the percentage of fat in my diet but I don't know what to switch to.  I feel like I'm eating pretty clean as it is.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 16, 2021)

Good work man. Keep it up. As for the snacks, I’d have to look back at my logs. Maybe some protein bars to keep handy?  I really like the Axe & Sledge Home Made bar


----------



## Thewall (Apr 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thursday 4/15/21
> Deadlift
> 45x10 135x5 195x5 225x5 255x10 285x7 310x5
> Snatch Grip Deadlift
> ...



Eat more chicken breast, egg whites, fish when you have your meals. Have 6 oz instead of 4
You can also have a protein shake at night if you need to hit your protein. I would first try to eat more lean protein at each sitting.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 16, 2021)

I am not sure where you are wanting you calories to be but I saw in the beginning of your log that you were eating 1700 calories and the last post was at 2500. From what I can tell, the 2500 calories came in because you ate too much fat while trying to get protein intake up.

If you find yourself under your protein goal at the the end of the day, just get some premixed protein shakes. I use fairlife and it has 30g of protein at 140 cals. 

If you are dieting, it is better to be below your protein target than to add calories to hit that goal at the end of the day. Some better advice would be to plan your whole day the night before so you know exactly what to eat before you find yourself in that situation.

Here is some quick input with only reading a quick snapshot. At 2000 calories per day, I just don't see a need a to go over 200g of protein. In fact, unless you want hemorrhoids from the petrified turds that are going to rip out of your arsehole, you may want to lower it unless you are taking some major fiber in daily.

I understand the importance of protein but I have also been on those 2000 calorie diets and know full well the pain of taking a shit while maintaining a high protein intake on low calories without major fiber and a great deal of water intake.

I know that this is left field comment but I still have flashbacks of that low calorie diet and the pain in my ass...literally.

Good Luck


----------



## quackattack (Apr 16, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Eat more chicken breast, egg whites, fish when you have your meals. Have 6 oz instead of 4
> You can also have a protein shake at night if you need to hit your protein. I would first try to eat more lean protein at each sitting.


That was not the answer I was hoping for.  I'm not a big fan of chicken breasts but looking at the nutritional facts it does have a better protein to fat ratio.  I guess I'll just have to drench it in franks red hot.  

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 16, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am not sure where you are wanting you calories to be but I saw in the beginning of your log that you were eating 1700 calories and the last post was at 2500. From what I can tell, the 2500 calories came in because you ate too much fat while trying to get protein intake up.
> 
> If you find yourself under your protein goal at the the end of the day, just get some premixed protein shakes. I use fairlife and it has 30g of protein at 140 cals.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head.  I've been trying to keep my calories around 2100-2200.  Been pre planning my breakfast lunch and snacks for the day but it's dinner that sometimes gets away from me.  

Thank you for the advice on the protein and pooping.  Would like to avoid any issues in that department.

For the rest of this diet I think I'll focus on the 2100-2200 calories and ~200g of protein.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> For the rest of this diet I think I'll focus on the 2100-2200 calories and ~200g of protein.



These are the important things. If you're in a deficit, you will lose weight, the ratio of carbs to fats really doesn't matter all that much. You're going to be in a deficit regardless, so don't think that if you eat too much fat that you'll store fat.

I would, however, suggest eating a good chunk of your carbs in the meals pre and post training. Keep those muscle glycogen stores as full as possible.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> These are the important things. If you're in a deficit, you will lose weight, the ratio of carbs to fats really doesn't matter all that much. You're going to be in a deficit regardless, so don't think that if you eat too much fat that you'll store fat.
> 
> I would, however, suggest eating a good chunk of your carbs in the meals pre and post training. Keep those muscle glycogen stores as full as possible.


Thanks CJ.  I work out first thing in the morning so I'll try eating 20-30g of carbs before bed.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 19, 2021)

Friday 4/16/2021
Press
45x10 75x5 90x5 100x11 110x5 75x5 75x5 75x5
Pull ups in between sets 8,8,7,6,5
Rows 45x100 supersetted with band pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
120 Push ups

Calories 2030
Protein 186g
Fat 102g
Carbs 64g

Saturday 4/17/2021
Calories 2053
Protein 145g
Fat 114g
Carbs 86g

Sunday 4/18/2021
Calories 1486g
Protein 94g
Fat 66g
Carbs 62g

Didn't prioritize diet this weekend.  Busy working at the house and the rod and gun club.  I will be better this week.  Weight is sitting at 205 this morning.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 20, 2021)

Monday 4/19/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 175x3 200x3 225x7 245x4 175x8 175x8 175x8
Pull ups between sets 8,7,6,5,4
Stiff leg dumbbell deadlifts 55x100 supersetted with band pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 10% 3.0 speed
Decline sit ups 100 w/ 25lbs and 50 w/ 10lbs 

Calories 2215
Protein 199g
Fat 105g
Carbs 119g


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 20, 2021)

My man is just racking the bar fresh off a set of squats, then hopping up on the power rack and bustin out some pull-ups.  

What is the radius of the arc that people walk to avoid a monster like that? 20 feet? 30 feet?

Good stuff, bro.  Keep it up.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 20, 2021)

Unfortunately I do not look like a monster... one day hopefully.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 20, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Eat more chicken breast, egg whites, fish when you have your meals. Have 6 oz instead of 4
> You can also have a protein shake at night if you need to hit your protein. I would first try to eat more lean protein at each sitting.



This... Switch out the thighs for breast.  Thighs have more fat.  Like Thewall said, put in a shake. Low carb, low fat, high protein.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 20, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> This... Switch out the thighs for breast.  Thighs have more fat.  Like Thewall said, put in a shake. Low carb, low fat, high protein.


I just finished up my chicken thigh supply today so tomorrow starts chicken breasts.  I just hope you all know that this is going to kill me.  I hate chicken breasts texture, the way it reheats, how dry it is, how it has no flavor...


----------



## eazy (Apr 20, 2021)

marinate in G Hughes low cal sauces my favorite is sweet chili. sugar free bbq is good too, can't tell it's 5 cal per serving.

do you have an air fryer?


----------



## PZT (Apr 20, 2021)

im listening.....


----------



## quackattack (Apr 20, 2021)

No air fryer but I can acquire one if it will make everything more palatable.  I'll track down some G Hughes sauce tomorrow at lunch.  Thank you Eazy.


----------



## eazy (Apr 20, 2021)

The bbq sauce is at Fred Meyer in my area. all the others I get on Amazon. 

Can't wait for you to try it. Air fryer set at 400 degrees, cook to 165 degrees using a meat thermometer. Takes 15-18 minutes.

 I suggest one where the basket slides out of the front. I have a top loader, but the one I use most has the handle and basket in the front. Its a hassle to shake foods (potatoes) mid cook on the top loader there's no handle on the basket.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 21, 2021)

I just ordered some of the G Hughes Cluckin sauce which, from what I read, tastes like chik fil a sauce.  I did a little bit of research into the air fryers this morning but want to do a little bit more reading before I order.  Thank you for the recommendations Eazy.

Tuesday 4/20/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 125x3 143x3 160x11 185x3 125x8 125x8 125x8
Pull ups between sets 8,7,6,5,5
Dumbbell rows 45x100 supersetted with band pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
125 Pushups

Calories 1988
Protein 210g
Fat 79g
Carbs 102g


----------



## quackattack (Apr 22, 2021)

Wednesday 4/21/2021
Pull ups 8,7,6,6,5
Treadmill 30 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
Decline sit ups 25lbsx100 10lbsx100 no weightx50

Calories 2197
Protein 239g
Fat 97g
Carbs 79g

Weight is 205lbs.  I'm hoping by this time in May I can be under 200 and under 20% bodyfat.  I will post up pictures soon.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 23, 2021)

Keep it up man! And the air fryer is a game changer. Hahaha.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 23, 2021)

Thursday 4/22/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 210x3 240x3 270x9 295x5 310x3
Snatch grip deadlift
210x3 210x3 210x3
Pull ups between sets 8,7,7,6,5
Barbell lunges 45x100 supersetted with face pulls 35x100
Decline sit ups 25lbsx100 10lbsx100

Calories 2208
Protein 218g
Fat 60g
Carbs 168g


----------



## Thewall (Apr 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thursday 4/22/2021
> Deadlift
> 45x10 135x5 185x3 210x3 240x3 270x9 295x5 310x3
> Snatch grip deadlift
> ...


nice bro. You can get in a lot of pull up volume doing them in between sets. I like that.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I wanted to start a training log to track progress and help keep myself motivated. I'm a 29 year old natural lifter that has been lifting on and off since high school but never saw great results (in my opinion due to diet). I've always been more interested in the powerlifitng side of things however I have never competed. Past programs that I have run are starting strength, west side conjugate, cube method, and 531.
> 
> I'm currently running Jim Wendler's 531. I like the progression and simplicity of the program and there are enough variations that can keep me from getting bored.
> 
> ...



wow man, I can already see you’ve come a long way since you started. Good job brother. Hang in there, keep up the work!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 23, 2021)

eazy said:


> The bbq sauce is at Fred Meyer in my area. all the others I get on Amazon.
> 
> Can't wait for you to try it. Air fryer set at 400 degrees, cook to 165 degrees using a meat thermometer. Takes 15-18 minutes.
> 
> I suggest one where the basket slides out of the front. I have a top loader, but the one I use most has the handle and basket in the front. Its a hassle to shake foods (potatoes) mid cook on the top loader there's no handle on the basket.



I haven't been to a fred meyers in forever.... I miss Eugene


----------



## quackattack (Apr 23, 2021)

Thewall said:


> nice bro. You can get in a lot of pull up volume doing them in between sets. I like that.


Thank you.  I've been following this Tnation pull up program https://www.t-nation.com/training/tip-do-the-russian-fighter-pull-up-program 

When I first got back into the gym I could barely complete a set of 5 pull ups so it has definitely helped me improve. I want to start adding more sets but I'm worried that since I'm doing them everyday it might be counterproductive.  I'll play around with adding sets in a couple of weeks when I complete the program.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 26, 2021)

Friday 4/23/2021
Press
45x10 85x3 95x3 105x9 115x3 125x3 85x8 85x8 85x8
Pull ups between sets 8,8,7,6,5
Dumbbell row 45x100 supersetted with band pull apartsx100
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed

Calories 2142
Protein 189g
Fat 78g
Carbs 172g

Saturday 4/24/2021
Treadmill 30 min @ 15% 3.0 speed

Calories 2377
Protein 116g
Fat 90g
Carbs 241

Sunday 4/25/2021
Calories 1545
Protein 120g
Fat 84g
Carbs 101g

Eating was off this weekend.  Had family over on Saturday and I was tempted by the dessert.  Tried to make up for it by reducing total calories on Sunday.  Weighed in at 204 with morning.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 27, 2021)

Monday 4/26/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x5 210x3 235x8 260x3 185x5 185x5 185x5
Pull ups between sets 9,8,7,6,5
Dumbbell stiff leg deadlifts 55x100 supersetted with face pulls 40x100
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
lower back was acting up so I swapped out the decline sit ups for standing cable crunches 100x150

Calories 2164
Protein 223g
Fat 87g
Carbs 100g


----------



## quackattack (Apr 28, 2021)

Tuesday 4/27/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 135x5 150x3 170x7 185x4 205x2 135x5 135x5 x135x5
Pull ups in between sets 9,8,7,6,6,
Dumbbell rows 50x100 supersetted with band pull aparts x100
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
Pushupsx130

Calories 2219
Protein 198g
Fat 105g
Carbs 121g


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 28, 2021)

With all those pull ups your back must be solid


----------



## quackattack (Apr 29, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> With all those pull ups your back must be solid


I appreciate it but unfortunately everything is weak.  I'll be happy when I can rep sets of ten.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 29, 2021)

Wednesday 4/28/2021
Pull ups 9,8,7,6,5
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed, 10 min @ 10% 3.0 speed, 15 min @ 5% 3.0 speed
Standing Cable crunches 50x150

I did 15 minutes of light yoga after the work out.  My lower back is still bothering me.  I just need to get through Fridays deadlift and next week is a deload.

Calories 2064
Protein 198g
Fat 94g
Carbs 88g


----------



## quackattack (Apr 30, 2021)

Thursday 4/29/2021
Press
45x10 90x5 100x3 110x8 90x5 90x5 90x5 90x5 90x5
Pull ups between sets 9,8,7,7,6
Dumbbell row 50x100 supersetted with band pullaparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
Pushupsx140

Calories 1950 
Protein 252g
Fat 38g
Carbs 95

Friday 4/30/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 225x5 255x3 285x7
Snatch Grip Deadlift
225x5 225x5 225x5 225x5 225x5
Pull ups between sets 9, 9, 7, 6, 6
Barbell Lunges 75x50 45x50 supersetted with face pulls 30x100
Standing cable crunches 50x100

Will post calories for today this weekend or Monday.  As I'm walking in to work this morning the PM in front of me is carrying a box of donuts... had to have one. I weighed in at 201 this morning so I don't feel so guilty.


----------



## sfw509 (May 1, 2021)

Donuts can be anabolic... At least thats what I tell myself.


----------



## quackattack (May 4, 2021)

Friday 5/1/2021
Calories 2829
Protein 229g
Fat 95g
Carbs 122g

Saturday 5/1/2021
Calories 1960
Protein 187g
Fat 63g
Carbs 93g

Sunday 5/2/2021
Calories 1549
Protein 161g
Fat 53g
Carbs 107

Tried to make up for my high calorie day Friday by going light on the calories on Saturday and Sunday.  This week is a deload week.

Monday 5/3/2021
Pull Ups 9,8,7,6,5
Dips 10,10,10,10,10
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0, 10 min @ 10% 3.0, 10 min @ 5% 3.5, 20 min @ 0% 3.5

Calories 1474
Protein 196g
Fat 40g
Carbs 76g
Had Alaskan cod for dinner and it did not have the calories I was expecting.


----------



## quackattack (May 5, 2021)

Tuesday 5/5/2021
Had to head into work early so no workout.  

Calories 1584
Protein 209g
Fat 27g
Carbs 76g


----------



## quackattack (May 6, 2021)

Wednesday 5/6/2021
Pull ups 9,8,7,7,6
Dips 10,10,10,10,10
100 Pushups
2.5 mile run 22 minutes
Still on my deload week.  This workout was from home.  I picked up a titan t-2 rack and some plates this past weekend and ordered the Ohio Power bar from rogue and a bench from rep fitness.  Everything should be in this weekend and hopefully I'll be canceling my gym membership next week.  Really excited to start up this home gym and start adding equipment... now to find more plates.

Calories 2161
Protein 237g
Fat 58g
Carbs 121g


----------



## Thewall (May 6, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Wednesday 5/6/2021
> Pull ups 9,8,7,7,6
> Dips 10,10,10,10,10
> 100 Pushups
> ...



awesome with starting the home gym. You won’t regret it. You can always squeeze a workout in now.


----------



## Thewall (May 6, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Wednesday 5/6/2021
> Pull ups 9,8,7,7,6
> Dips 10,10,10,10,10
> 100 Pushups
> ...



awesome with starting the home gym. You won’t regret it. You can always squeeze a workout in now.


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

Awesome!!!

I have the T-2, and I'm happy with it. Have also used many of Rogue's barbells, and they're good quality.

Good choices.


----------



## quackattack (May 6, 2021)

Thewall said:


> awesome with starting the home gym. You won’t regret it. You can always squeeze a workout in now.





CJ275 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I have the T-2, and I'm happy with it. Have also used many of Rogue's barbells, and they're good quality.
> 
> Good choices.


Thanks guys.  I've been wanting to start a home gym for a while now.  Only thing I'm worried about is keeping the same intensity that I have at the gym.

It's good to hear the positive review on the T-2.  I was a little concerned with it being a lighter gauge and 2x2 but I couldn't pass up the price at $350 (includes dip attachment and landmine attachment).  CJ did you anchor yours down?


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thanks guys.  I've been wanting to start a home gym for a while now.  Only thing I'm worried about is keeping the same intensity that I have at the gym.
> 
> It's good to hear the positive review on the T-2.  I was a little concerned with it being a lighter gauge and 2x2 but I couldn't pass up the price at $350 (includes dip attachment and landmine attachment).  CJ did you anchor yours down?



I did not, but I also bought the removable weight posts that attach to them, so I have extra weight on them. I never swing on the thing anyway, so it's fine!  :32 (18):

It might take a few weeks for your brain to start associating your home gym with lifting time. My first few weeks the workouts were just blahhh, but once my mind got to know that downstairs meant gym time, the intensity and desire came right back.

So don't freak out if it's not awesome at first.


----------



## quackattack (May 10, 2021)

Monday 5/10/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 170x5 195x5 220x7 170x5 170x5 170x5 170x5 170x8
Pull ups between sets 10,9,8,7,6
Stiff leg dumbbell deadlift 52.5x100 supersetted with neck rolls 10x100
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
200 Crunches

First real workout at the home gym.  I need to find something else other than crunches for my core work.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 10, 2021)

What I'm planning to do soon...

Hanging Leg Hip Raise
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWHangingLegHipRaise

Cable Kneeling Twisting Crunch
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Obliques/CBKneelingTwistingCrunch


----------



## quackattack (May 11, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> What I'm planning to do soon...
> 
> Hanging Leg Hip Raise
> https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWHangingLegHipRaise
> ...


I've tried those hanging leg hip raises before but I'm not fond of how it makes my shoulders feel.  Maybe if I can pick up some of those straps it will be better.  

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## quackattack (May 11, 2021)

Tuesday 5/11/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 120x5 135x5 155x10 120x8 120x8 120x8 120x8 120x8
Pull ups between sets 10,9,8,7,7
Dumbbell Rows 45x100 supersetted with band pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
130 push ups

5/10/2021
Calories 1951 
Protein 212g
Fat 67g
Carbs 127g

Made some wheat bread this weekend and decided that will be my just before bed pre-workout meal.  I toasted a slice and added a couple tablespoons of peanut butter and it really hit the spot.  It's the little things when all you eat is meat and veggies.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 11, 2021)

Weighted planks are a great ab exercise.  Have a tremendous carryover to your squats, pulls, and OHP.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 11, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I've tried those hanging leg hip raises before but I'm not fond of how it makes my shoulders feel.  Maybe if I can pick up some of those straps it will be better.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions.



Lying Leg Hip Raise
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/RectusAbdominis/BWLyingLegHipRaise


----------



## quackattack (May 12, 2021)

Wednesday 5/12/2021
Pull ups 10,9,8,8,7
Lying Hip Raise x100
Treadmill 30 min at 15% 3.0 speed
Weighted planks 2x1 minute sets with 25lbs.  These sucked which probably means I need to do them more.  Thank you BrotherIron.

5/11/2021
Calories 2084
Protein 206g
Fat 57g
Carbs 137g


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2021)

quackattack said:


> First real workout at the home gym.  I need to find something else other than crunches for my core work.



If you do do (I said doo-doo :32 (18) the hanging leg raises, when you do them the important part is the curl up of the pelvis, not the actual raising of the legs. 

The ab muscles(rectus abdominus) don't connect to the femur(upper leg bone), so they play no role in raising your legs. It does however connect between the pelvis and the sternum. So to work that muscle, you need to bring those two points together, ie curling up the pelvis and/or sternum down.


----------



## quackattack (May 13, 2021)

Thursday 5/13/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 200x5 230x5 270x10 (was supposed to be 260 but I struggle with early morning gym math)
Snatch Grip deadlifts
200x8 200x8 200x8 200x8 200x8
Pull ups between sets 10,9,9,8,7
Reverse BB lunges 75x50 45x50 supersetted with mini band face pullsx100
Weighted planks 3 sets of 1 minute w/ 25lbs

Weighed in at 199lbs today which is a big milestone for me.

5/13/2021
Calories 2369
Protein 255g
Fat 47g
Carbs 225g

CJ, thanks for the tip.  I've actually noticed before that you really start to feel the burn when curl your entire lower body up so that makes sense.


----------



## eazy (May 13, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Weighed in at 199lbs today which is a big milestone for me.



congrats on the milestone


----------



## sfw509 (May 14, 2021)

Congrats bro! Keep it up.


----------



## quackattack (May 14, 2021)

Friday 5/14/2021
Press
45x10 80x5 90x5 105x10 80x8 80x8 80x8 80x8 80x8
Pull ups between sets 10,10,9,8,7
DB Rows 45x100 supersetted with band pull aparts x100
Pushups x 130
No cardio today.  My legs are pretty sore from yesterdays workout.

5/13/2021
Calories 2355
Protein 237g
Fats 22g
Carbs 195g

Calories have been a little bit higher the last few days.  I made a bunch of acorn squash and didn't realize how calorie dense it is.  I will be finishing up the last of it today.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 14, 2021)

On the DB rows, are you doing 100 reps straight or is that broken down into sets?


----------



## quackattack (May 14, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> On the DB rows, are you doing 100 reps straight or is that broken down into sets?


It's broken down into sets.  Usually 25, 15, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10.  I may switch it up to barbell rows and have total rep range of ~50 because I'm not really feeling them anymore.


----------



## PZT (May 14, 2021)

You do those dumbbell rows strapless? If so I bet hella hand pumps too


----------



## quackattack (May 19, 2021)

I don't use straps for anything really.  The only thing that gets my hands and forearms burning are those snatch grip deadlifts. 

Had a busy weekend and didn't track calories but I would guess I was in the 3000 range.

Monday 5/17/2021
Squat 
45x10 95x5 135x3 180x3 205x3 230x8 180x8 180x8 180x8 180x5 180x5
Pull ups between sets 10,10,9,8,7

Missed my morning workout so I kept it short.

Tuesday 5/18/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 130x3 145x3 165x11
close grip bench
130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8
Pullups between sets 10,10,9,8,8
BB Rows 95x50 supersetted with 50 band pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0 speed
Pushupsx140

Calories 1971
Protein 236g
Fat 63g
Carbs 106g

Wednesday 5/19/2021
Pull ups 10,10,9,7,7
Dips 10,10,10,10,9
Treadmill 20 min 12% 3.0 speed, 10 min 15% 5.0 speed 30 sec on 30 sec off
Weighted planks 20lbs 1.5 min, 1 min, 1min


----------



## quackattack (May 20, 2021)

Thursday 5/20/2021
Deadlift 
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x3 215x3 245x3 275x8 
Snatch Grip Deadlifts
215x8 215x8 215x8 215x8 215x8 
Pull Ups in between sets 10,10,9,9,5
BB Reverse lunges 95x50 supersetted with neck crunches 10x100
Weighted planks 20lbs 1.5 min, 1 min, 1 min

5/19/2021
Calories 2141
Protein 263g
Fat 49g
Carbs 145g


----------



## quackattack (May 21, 2021)

Friday 5/21/2021
OHP
45x10 85x3 100x3 110x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x7 85x5
Pullups between sets 10,10,10,8,7
DB rows 50x100 supersetted with band pull a parts
Treadmill 10 min 15% 3.0 speed, 10 min 15% 5.0 speed 30 sec on 30 sec off
Pushups x140

I'm thinking about reducing pull ups a couple days a week.  In this higher rep range I think I need a day off in between.  Not sure if I want to keep them in my upper body or lower body days.  I kind of like getting a little bit of an arm pump on my lower body days so I'm leaning that way.  Weighed in at 198 today.  

5/20/2021
Calories 2100
Protein 260g
Fat 54g
Carbs 48g

My wife keeps making chocolate chip banana bread and I've been sneaking slices.  Need to cut that out but the stuff is delicious.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 21, 2021)

That's a lot of pullups.  Are they all just BW?  Perhaps it's time to start adding some weight/ resistance to them.


----------



## quackattack (May 25, 2021)

Monday 5/24/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 135x5 155x3 175x8 
Close Grip Bench
135x5 135x5 135x5 135x5 135x5
Dumbbell row 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull aparts
Pushups x150

Tuesday 5/25/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 195x5 220x3 245x6 195x5 195x5 195x5 195x5 195x5
Pull ups between sets 25lbsx6x2, 25lbsx5x2, 8 unweighted 
Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift 135x100 supersetted with face pulls x100
Treadmill 20 min 15% 3.0 speed
Weighted planks 45 lbs 1.5 min, 45 lbs 1 min

Slacked on tracking calories over the weekend and in general diet was not as strict.  I'm going to tighten up and finish this strong.  Sitting at 200lbs.


----------



## quackattack (May 26, 2021)

Wednesday 5/26/2021
Treadmill 30 min 15% 3.0 speed

5/25/2021
Calories 2136
Protein 269g
Fat 85g
Carbs 56g

Debating doing an ECA stack for the first couple weeks of June.  Would like a little boost as I finish off this weight loss.


----------



## quackattack (May 27, 2021)

Thursday 5/27/2021
Press
45x10 90x5 105x3 115x7 90x5 90x5 90x5 90x5 90x5
DB Rows 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull aparts x100
Treadmill 20 min  15% 3.0 speed
Pushupsx150

Calories 2130
Protein 228g
fat 58g
Carbs 127g


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2021)

I haven't read through the log in full, but are you doing a particular kind of diet? Some of your days have both ultra low carbs and ultra low fat. Those macro allotments _seem_ like they would eventually take their toll from an energy/fatigue perspective, and that it would also result in depleted muscle glycogen stores. Hmmm...

Not judging, just trying to understand if there's a dietary benefit to your approach as it relates to the end goal. If you've been making weekly progress then I guess you can ignore me, but I'd you've hit a wall then you may want to consider changing it up slightly.


----------



## quackattack (May 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I haven't read through the log in full, but are you doing a particular kind of diet? Some of your days have both ultra low carbs and ultra low fat. Those macro allotments _seem_ like they would eventually take their toll from an energy/fatigue perspective, and that it would also result in depleted muscle glycogen stores. Hmmm...
> 
> Not judging, just trying to understand if there's a dietary benefit to your approach as it relates to the end goal. If you've been making weekly progress then I guess you can ignore me, but I'd you've hit a wall then you may want to consider changing it up slightly.


No worries I appreciate any advice or criticism.  I have been focusing mostly on getting protein around 210-220 grams a day.  A typical day for me is 3/4 cup of egg whites with one full egg, 12-14oz of chicken breast with 4-6 oz of veggies, 10-12 oz of either steak/chicken/fish for dinner with 6-8 oz of veggies.  

I definitely am having some energy issues at the moment.  In the past I have felt the best on a high protien and fat diet with low carbs.  

The issue is I cut my calories too low when I started this diet.  By the time I realized that I had done that I was already a couple months in and I didn't want to torpedo my cut by upping calories to jump start my metabolism.

Now all I need to do is cut these last 9-10 lbs and then I can figure out what is maintenance.  Plan on trying to maintain until November and then I want to run 531 BBB and add some weight. 

Sorry I feel like I kind of ended up rambling there.


----------



## Send0 (May 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> No worries I appreciate any advice or criticism.  I have been focusing mostly on getting protein around 210-220 grams a day.  A typical day for me is 3/4 cup of egg whites with one full egg, 12-14oz of chicken breast with 4-6 oz of veggies, 10-12 oz of either steak/chicken/fish for dinner with 6-8 oz of veggies.
> 
> I definitely am having some energy issues at the moment.  In the past I have felt the best on a high protien and fat diet with low carbs.
> 
> ...



This isn't for everyone, but I like 40% protein, 40% carbs and 20% fat for a cut. I find that it doesn't add Tok many carbs, but the little bit extra that's there provides a ton of extra energy.

A lot of people will probably disagree, or maybe even flame me for this... but I don't think you need 1g+ of protein for every lb of body weight unless you already have a competitive bodybuilder physique. I've always felt that 0.75g per lb of body weight is adequate for 95% of people. Also, alot of people forget that carbs have a protein sparing effect. Meaning that if you take in carbs, it means your body won't have to try to use protein for energy... which means it can be used for protein synthesis/muscle uptake instead. 

I only wrote the previous paragraph Incase you subscribed to the 1g+, of protein for every lb of body weight... and therefore would find it difficult to get extra carbs in a 2000-2200 calorie diet. Aim for 0.75g of protein, and move the difference into carbs.


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> No worries I appreciate any advice or criticism.  I have been focusing mostly on getting protein around 210-220 grams a day.  A typical day for me is 3/4 cup of egg whites with one full egg, 12-14oz of chicken breast with 4-6 oz of veggies, 10-12 oz of either steak/chicken/fish for dinner with 6-8 oz of veggies.
> 
> I definitely am having some energy issues at the moment.  In the past I have felt the best on a high protien and fat diet with low carbs.
> 
> ...



Increase your food for a full week up to maintenence calorie levels. Get the extra Cals from mainly carbohydrate. Continue to eat good food though, just more of it.

After a week, resume your diet feeling 100x better, just thank me later.


And don't be scared to do it. I did it myself about two weeks ago, ate 4,331 Cals for a week. Gained 0.6 lbs that week, but lost 2.5 lbs the week after, and feel great!


----------



## quackattack (Jun 7, 2021)

Got a project dumped on me at work and have been pretty swamped.  When I'm working late I try to avoid electronics when I get home so I'm more engaged for the short amount of time before I head to bed.  So those are  y excuses on why I haven't been updating this or interacting on the forum. I'm going to post my workouts and leave out the calories.  Calories have been pretty much what I've been doing the last few months.  

Friday 5/28/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 230x5 260x3 290x7
SG Deadlift
230x5 230x5 230x5 230x5 230x5
Pull ups between sets 25lbsx6,6,5,5 without weight 8
Reverse Lunges
95x50 supersetted with neckrolls 10lbsx100
Treadmill 30 min @ 3.4 speed 12% incline

Saturday 5/29/2021 
2 mile paddle
2 mile walk with wife 

Monday 5/31/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 125x5 140x5 160x13 125x8 125x8 125x8 125x8 125x8
Reverse hypers between sets 90lbsx5x7
Dumbbell rows 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull aparts x100
Treadmill 20 min @ 15% 3.0
Push up 20 lb weight vest x75, no weight x75

Tuesday 6/1/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x3 175x5 200x5 230x6 175x8 175x8 175x8 175x8 175x8
Pull ups between sets 20lbsx7,6,6,5 no weight 10,7,5
Stiff leg BB deadlifts 135x10x5
supersetted with face pulls
Treadmill 20 min @ 12% 3.0 speed
Planks 20lb weight vest x 1.5 min, 1 min

Wednesday 6/2/2021
20 lbs weight vest walk 2.86 miles 40 min

Thursday 6/3/2021
Press
45x10 85x5 95x5 110x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x8
Reverse hypers between sets 90 lbs x5x7
Reverse hyper row 90x50 supersetted with band pull aparts
Treadmill 20 min @15% 3.0 speed
Push ups 20 lb weight vest x80, no weight x 80

Friday 6/4/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 205x5 240x5 270x10 205x8 205x8 205x8 205x8 205x8
Pull ups between sets 20 lb weight vest x8,7,6,5 no weight x10,8,6
Reverse lunges 105x50 supersetted with neck rolls 10 lbsx100
Planks 20 lb weight vestx2 min

Saturday 6/4/2021
20 lb weight vest run 2 miles in 20 min

Sunday 6/5/2021
Sweat my balls off mowing and moving mulch and loam by wheel barrow. 

Starting to notice my squat strength decreasing.  I will probably add in more carbs soon and maybe bump calories to 2300 to 2400.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 8, 2021)

Monday 6/7/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 130x3 150x3 170x10
Close Grip Bench
130x8x5
Reverse hypers in between sets 90lbsx5x8
Dumbbell Row 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull aparts

Calories 1979
Protein 196g
Fat 44g
Carbs 78g

Tuesday 6/8/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 190x3 215x3 240x4 190x8x5
Pull ups between sets 20 lb weight vest 8,7,6,6, no weight 10,8,7
Leg curl 90x10x5 supersetted with face pulls x100
20 lb weight vest walk 1.5 mile 20 min.

still having trouble with my squats.  I seem to be weak in the hole and my body wants to come forward to turn the lift into a good morning.  I'm thinking of changing my assistance work to a low box squat.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 9, 2021)

6/8/2021
Calories 2134
Protein 231g
Fat 84g
Carbs 98g

Wednesday 6/9/2021
20 lb weight vest jog, 2.04 miles 19 minutes
weighted planks 45lbs x1minx3

I will be adding in weight vest runs after my upper body days and off days.  Lower body days I will do a weight vest walk.  The weight vest runs are not the most enjoyable thing in the moment but I feel great after I'm done.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 9, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Monday 6/7/2021
> Bench
> 45x10 95x5 130x3 150x3 170x10
> Close Grip Bench
> ...



you can also do paused squats in the hole. Lower weight and try not to lean forward in the hole.


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2021)

quackattack said:


> 6/8/2021
> Calories 2134
> Protein 231g
> Fat 84g
> ...



Be careful of the weighted runs. The stress it adds to your knees and spine is exponential. If you start to feel it, back off.

The weighted walks are awesome though.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you both for the suggestions.  I'll try the pause squats on my next cycle of 531.  It'll save me from having to build a box.  I'm hoarding my scrap lumber.

CJ, it's funny you mention that I've been noticing that my knees have some pain in the beginning of the run but by the time I'm done its gone.  I just like being able to get my cardio done quicker but you are probably right.

6/9/2021
Calories 2588
Protein 266g
Fat 120g
Carbs 80g

Thursday 6/10/2021
OHP
45x10 85x3 100x3x110x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x8
Lower back was a little tender so no reverse hypers.
Dumbbell rows 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull apartsx100
20 lb weight vest walk 2.04 miles 29 minutes
20 lb weight vest pushups x100, unweighted pushups x50


----------



## quackattack (Jun 11, 2021)

6/10/2021
Calories 1993
Protein 258g
Fat 77g
Carbs 51g

Friday 6/11/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 225x3 255x3 285x5
Snatch Grip Deadlift
225x8 225x8 225x8 225x8 225x8
Weight vest walk 2.05 miles 30 min
Weighted planks 45#s x2min, 1min, 1min

Had to chalk up today because my grip was giving me trouble.  Skipped the accessory work.  I will make it up tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 14, 2021)

Didn't track calories this weekend.  Saturday was a high calorie/carb day.  Sunday was bit better on the calories and carbs.  Yard work and went with the wife for her lasik consultation on Saturday.  Sunday I got a 3 mile paddle in and powerwashed the house.

I will be doing my bench workout tonight but I got 2.56 mile walk in 33 minutes with my weight vest this morning.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 15, 2021)

Tuesday 6/15/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 140x5 160x3 180x6 
Close grip bench
140x5x5
Reverse Hypers between sets 90x10x5
Reverse Hyper rows 70x100 supersetted with band pull apartsx100
Weight vest walk 20 lbs 2.57 miles 38 minutes
Push ups with 20 lbs weight vest 100, without vest 80

6/14/2021
Calories 1764
Protein 188g
Fat 60g
Carbs 104g


----------



## quackattack (Jun 16, 2021)

Tuesday 6/15/2021
Evening weight vest walk 2.07 miles 29 minutes
Calories 2040
Protein 218g
Fat 52g
Carbs 144g

Wednesday 6/16/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 200x5 230x3 255x3
Box squat
200x5x5
Pull ups between sets, 20 lb weight vest 8,8,7,6, no weight 7,6,5
Stiff leg deadlifts 145x50 supersetted with face pulls x100
Weight vest walk 2.06 miles 31 minutes

Squats are not where I want them to be.  I'm hoping in a couple of months when I bump calories to maintenance I can start pushing them again.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 17, 2021)

Thursday 6/17/2021
OHP
45x10 95x5 110x3 120x5 95x5x5
Dumbbell rows 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull aparts X100
20 lb weight vest pushups x100, No weight pushups x100

6/16/2021
Calories 2863
Protein 214g
Fat120g
Carbs 238g

On Wednesdays we have dinner at my parents.  These days continue to be an issue for me when it comes to the diet.  Yesterday was breakfast for dinner and I ate everything.  Tonight will not be much better because we are going out to eat for a family friend's birthday.


----------



## PZT (Jun 17, 2021)

quackattack said:


> On Wednesdays we have dinner at my parents.  These days continue to be an issue for me when it comes to the diet.  Yesterday was breakfast for dinner and I ate everything.  Tonight will not be much better because we are going out to eat for a family friend's birthday.



Always hard to structure around these days.


----------



## CJ (Jun 17, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thursday 6/17/2021
> OHP
> 45x10 95x5 110x3 120x5 95x5x5
> Dumbbell rows 52.5x100 supersetted with band pull aparts X100
> ...



On days like that, where you know it's going to be a challenge, try to eat only lean meats and veggies earlier in the day. It'll help offset the damage.

Try to get in a good workout those days before dinner too, if you can. The next day too. Put those calories to work!!!


----------



## quackattack (Jun 18, 2021)

I always tell myself I'll control the eating on these days but I get there and just end up pigging out.  I remember seeing Jin post that he saved a slice of his daughter's birthday cake for after his cut.  I need to be more like that.  

Thank you for the suggestions CJ.  At this point I'm pretty much taking in chicken breast, veggies, and egg whites.  I'll throw some carbs in through starchy vegetables or pita pockets with my meals.  

Last nights meal was amazing.  The food was family style. Chicken parm sliders, tuna sashimi, beef skewers, bolognese, bruschetta flatbread pizza and eggplant parm.  I have no clue what I took in for calories but I'll try to get in 4 weight vest walks this weekend and a decent paddle.

Friday 6/18/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 240x5 270x3 300x10
Snatch grip deadlift 240x5x5
Reverse lunges 105x50 supersetted with neckrolls 10x100

I've been sleeping in 10-15 minutes later and It has been causing me to rush my workouts.  Just have to suck it up and get up at 4:15.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 18, 2021)

6/17/2021 197lbs


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2021)

Looking good. For a duck!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 18, 2021)

With a shower head like that how do you get to the undercarriage?


----------



## quackattack (Jun 18, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> With a shower head like that how do you get to the undercarriage?


We have one of those handheld heads too so my undercarriage is squeaky clean.


----------



## CJ (Jun 18, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I always tell myself I'll control the eating on these days but I get there and just end up pigging out.



You are not alone brother. This continues to be a huge problem for me.


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You are not alone brother. This continues to be a huge problem for me.



but food is yummy lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2021)

PZT said:


> but food is yummy lol



:32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## quackattack (Jun 23, 2021)

Saturday 6/19/2021
3 mile paddle

Sunday 6/20/2021
2.5 mile weight vest walk with the wife. 39 minutes

Monday 6/21/2021
3.4 mile weight vest walk. 50 minutes
Bench press 125x5x5

Tuesday 6/22/2021
4 mile weight vest walk. 59 minutes
Squats
145x5x5

Wednesday 6/23/2021
Weight vest walk 4.14 miles. 1 hour 1 minute.

This is my deload week.  Going to try to push the walks a bit.  I'll get back on tracking my calories today.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You are not alone brother. This continues to be a huge problem for me.


I don't believe you.  I saw the photos you uploaded in the pool ready thread.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 24, 2021)

6/23/2021
Calories 1856
Protein 234g
Fat 51g
Carbs 107g

Thursday 6/24/2021
Deload Week
OHP 
85x5x5
Weight vest walk 4.13 miles. 1hour 2 minutes

Going to add in more carbs next week and start shooting for calories around 2400-2500.


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I don't believe you.  I saw the photos you uploaded in the pool ready thread.



Oh yeah, look at this shit show from three days ago......  :32 (18):


----------



## quackattack (Jun 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Oh yeah, look at this shit show from three days ago......  :32 (18):


Alright so maybe there is hope for me.  Are hoodsie cups anabolic?


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Alright so maybe there is hope for me.  Are hoodsie cups anabolic?



I hope so!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## quackattack (Jun 28, 2021)

Monday 6/28/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 125x5 145x5 165x11
Close grip bench
125x5 125x5 125x5 125x8 125x8 (all sets were supposed to be x8 but I guess I still hadn't woken up yet.)
Reverse hypers between sets 90x10,10,5,5
Dumbbell rows 52.5x50 45x50 supersetted with band pull apartsx100
(Dumbbell rows were unusually difficult today.)
Weight vest walk 313 miles, 45 minutes
Weight vest pushups x100


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2021)

313 miles in 45 minutes, gawddddammnnnnn son! 

That's how you get shit done. :32 (20):


----------



## quackattack (Jun 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 313 miles in 45 minutes, gawddddammnnnnn son!
> 
> That's how you get shit done. :32 (20):


Gotta get those steps in.


----------



## quackattack (Jun 30, 2021)

Tuesday 6/30/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 195x5 210x5 235x7
Pause squats (3 count in the hole)
180x8x5 
Pull ups between sets 10,10,8,5,5,
Stiff leg deadlift 185x50 supersetted with mini band face pulls x100
Weight vest walk 2.1 miles 33 minutes.

Those pause squats are killer and I'm really feeling them today.  Thank you @Thewall for the suggestion.

Calories 1725g
Protein 245g
Fat 60g
Carbs 36g

I'm planning on picking up some rice today and adding that into my lunch and dinner meals.  I'll be trying to hold protein in the 220-230g range.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 1, 2021)

Wednesday 6/30/2021
Calories 2076
Protein 255g
Fat 62g
Carbs 112g

Thursday 7/1/2021
OHP
45x10 85x5 100x5 115x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x8 85x8
Forehead supported barbell row 95x60 supersetted with mini band pull aparts x100
Weight vest walk 2.07 mi in 30 minutes
Weight vest pushups x100, Unweighted x50


----------



## quackattack (Jul 2, 2021)

Friday 7/2/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 215x5 245x5 280x10
Snatch grip deadlift
215x5 215x5 215x5 215x5 215x5
Pull ups between sets 10,10,10,6,5
Front squats
105x10 105x10 105x10 105x10 105x10 
Supersetted with neck rolls 15x100
Weight vest walk 2.11 miles 31 minutes

7/1/2021
Calories 2852
Protein 206g
Fat 132g
Carbs 192g


----------



## quackattack (Jul 7, 2021)

Tuesday 7/7/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 135x3 155x3 175x10
Close grip bench
135x8 135x8 135x8 135x8 135x8
Reverse hyper rows 75x30 supersetted with band pullaparts x60

Had to squeeze this workout in after work.

Wednesday 7/7/2021
Squats
45x10 95x5 135x3 195x3 220x3 250x5
Pause Squats
195x8 195x8 195x5 195x5 195x5
Pull ups between sets 10,10,10,8,7
Stiff leg deadlift
195x50 supersetted with mini band face pulls x100


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Tuesday 6/30/2021
> Squat
> 45x10 95x5 135x3 195x5 210x5 235x7
> Pause squats (3 count in the hole)
> ...


Pause squats pushed my squat way up at one time. Has to be the best squat supplemental exercise imo


----------



## quackattack (Jul 7, 2021)

PZT said:


> Pause squats pushed my squat way up at one time. Has to be the best squat supplemental exercise imo


I really hope so because my squat has been lagging.  I'll try for the next couple months using pause squats as my supplement on squat days and front squats as my supplement on deadlift days.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 8, 2021)

Thursday 7/8/2021
Press
45x10 95x3 105x3 120x6 95x8 95x8 95x8 95x5 95x5
(These press sets are starting to get harder.)
Dumbbell rows 45x100 supersetted with mini band pull aparts x100
Weight vest pushups x100, unweighted x50

7/7/2021
Calories 1932
Protein 188g
Fat 67g
Carbs 126g


----------



## quackattack (Jul 12, 2021)

Saturday 7/10/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 230x3 260x3 295x12
Snatch grip deadlift
230x8 230x8 230x8 230x8 230x8
Pull ups between sets 10,10,10,10,5
Front squats 115x50 supersetted with neck rolls 15lbsx100

Monday 7/12/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 145x5 165x3 185x7 
Close grip bench 
145x5 145x5 145x5 145x5 145x5
Reverse hyper row 50x100 supersetted with mini band pull aparts x100
Weight vest walk 2.09 miles 30 minutes
Weight vest push ups x100, weightless x50

Had to go to the second page to find my log this morning.  I have not been here long but when I started  a few months ago there were maybe 5-6 active logs.  I'm loving all the action and diversity in the members journal section.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice bro. I see the pull-ups are going up!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 12, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Had to go to the second page to find my log this morning.  I have not been here long but when I started  a few months ago there were maybe 5-6 active logs.  I'm loving all the action and diversity in the members journal section.


I know right! I just posted something similar before I read yours. Keep it up dude. Thanks for being here.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 13, 2021)

Tuesday 7/13/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 210x5 235x3 265x4
Pause  squats 
210x5 210x5 210x5 210x5 210x5
Pull ups between sets 10,10,10,10,8,5
SLDL 185x50 supersetted with mini band face pulls x100
Weight vest walk 2.09 miles 30 min

7/12/2021
Calories 2351
Protein 192g
Fat 113g
Carbs 125g

Felt like I was going to puke by the end of this one, which is a good thing right?


----------



## quackattack (Jul 14, 2021)

Wednesday 7/14/2021
Wrist curls 25x20
Reverse Wrist Curls 15x20
Lying leg lifts x50
Reverse Hyper 50x50
Weight Vest Walk 3 miles 43 minutes

7/13/2021
Calories 2493
Protein 269g
Fat 70g
Carbs 181g


----------



## quackattack (Jul 15, 2021)

Thursday 7/15/2021
OHP
45x10 100x5 115x3 125x4 100x5 100x5 100x5 100x5 100x5
Dumbbell rows 45x100 supersetted with band pull aparts x100
Overhead skullcrushers 45x50
Weight vest walk 2.08 miles 29 minutes
Weight vest push ups x110, unweighted x50

7/14/2021
Calories 2321
Protein 197g
Fat 87g
Carbs 189g

Got a nice pump from the push ups.  I want to start working towards 200 push ups with the weight vest in under 15 minutes.  Will try adding ten reps a week.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 16, 2021)

Friday 7/16/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 245x5 280x3 310x10
Snatch grip deadlift 
245x5 245x5 245x5 245x5 245x5
Pull ups in between sets 10,10,10,10,5,5
Front squats 120x50 supersetted with neckrolls 15x100
Weight vest walk 2.11 miles 32 minutes

7/15/2021
Calories 3104
Protein 267g
Fat 115g
Carbs 236g


----------



## quackattack (Jul 20, 2021)

Monday 7/19/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 130x5 150x5 170x9 190x5
Close grip bench (w/ fat gripz)
130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8 130x8
Reverse hyper rows 50x100 supersetted with mini band pull aparts x100
Overhead skull crushers (curl bar) 50x30
Curls (curl bar) 50x30

Was hoping to get 170 for 10 or 11 considering I hit 165 for 11 three weeks ago.

Tuesday 7/20/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 190x5 215x5 245x8 
Pause squats
190x8 190x8 190x8, no pause 190x8 190x8
Pull ups between sets 10,10,10,10,10
SLDL
190x50 supersetted with mini band face pulls x100
Weight vest walk 2.1 miles 34 minutes

This workout killed me.  Pause squats are brutal but I do feel like I'm more explosive out of the hole.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 20, 2021)

How are you liking those fat gripz?  I've got mixed feelings on them right now but will keep working them into the rotation.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 20, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> How are you liking those fat gripz?  I've got mixed feelings on them right now but will keep working them into the rotation.


I'm not sure I would purchase them again.  They definitely change the dynamics of the lift though.  Benching with them seems to burn out my forearms much faster.  One of these days I need to man up and deadlift with them.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 20, 2021)

I feel like they hit my triceps harder with pressing movements but this is just subjective at this point.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 21, 2021)

Wednesday 7/21/2021
Lying leg lifts x50
Weight vest walk 3.11 miles 47 minutes

7/20/2021
Calories 2477
Protein 270g
Fat 65g
Carbs 187g


----------



## quackattack (Jul 22, 2021)

Thursday 7/22/2021
OHP
45x10 90x5 105x5 115x8 90x8 90x8 90x8 90x8 90x8
Dumbbell rows 50x100 supersetted with mini band pull aparts x100
Dips 15,15,15
Mini band curls 15,15,15
Weight vest walk 2.06 miles 30 min
Weight vest pushups x150, unweighted x50 (under 15 min)

Calories 2669
Protein 227g
Fat 40g
Carbs 273g


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2021)

nice work quack


----------



## quackattack (Jul 23, 2021)

Friday 7/23/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 220x5 255x5 285x15
Snatch grip Deadlift
220x8 220x8 220x8 220x8 220x8
Front squats 120x50 supersetted with neck rolls x100
Reverse hyper leg curls 50x50
Weight vest walk 2.05 miles 32 minutes

7/22/2021
Calories 2682
Protien 261g
Fat 63g
Carbs 199 g


----------



## quackattack (Jul 24, 2021)

Had my yearly physical this week and asked for bloodwork. I have been dealing with chronic fatigue and libido issues for a few years now. Bloodwork is as follows. What do you guys think? Should I look into TRT.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 24, 2021)

I definitely would with those testosterone levels.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 26, 2021)

Monday 7/26/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 140x3 160x3 180x8 195x3 205x3 225x3w/ slingshot
Close grip bench
140x8 140x8 140x8 140x8 140x8
Reverse hyper rows 50x100 supersetted with band pull aparts x100
Overhead skull crusher with curl bar 55x15,15,15
Curls with curl bar 55x10,10,10
Weight vest walk 2.11 miles 32 minutes
Weight vest push ups x160, unweighted x50 (under 15 minutes)


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2021)

My T total was 354 and I opted for TRT so hell yeah.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 26, 2021)

You guys going through a doctor or clinic?  I would like to try going through a doc but I don't want to waste my time.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2021)

I wouldn't waste my time but the choice is yours.


----------



## eazy (Jul 26, 2021)

quackattack said:


> You guys going through a doctor or clinic?  I would like to try going through a doc but I don't want to waste my time.


I tried to go through my doc but needed 3 low tests and it was this long drawn-out process.

So I interviewed several TRT clinics to compare. 

I asked for the price for AI, do they have HCG, the price for 10ml of test c, is there a contract, how much for blood work, how much will you charge to speak to me about the blood work, how often is blood work, will you waive the setup fee.

Get your own needles and alcohol swabs, no need to pay a markup.

I used Matrix hormones in FL they are telemedicine, I don't live in FL. If you mention the TRT podcast they waive some startup fees.

After being on with the clinic for a year, getting dialed in, learning how to read and get blood work, I self medicate. $40 per month vs $120.


----------



## CJ (Jul 26, 2021)

quackattack said:


> You guys going through a doctor or clinic?  I would like to try going through a doc but I don't want to waste my time.


If you self med, I strongly suggest starting at a reasonable dose, like 120 mg/wk. Remember, it's TRT. Save the larger doses for cycles, if you go that route.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 27, 2021)

Tuesday 7/27/21
Squat
45x10 135x5 200x3 230x3 260x7 285x3 
Pause Squats
200x8 200x8 200x8
Squats
200x5 200x8
Pull Ups between sets 10,10,10,10,10
SLDL
185x50 supersetted with mini band face pulls x100
Weight vest walk 2.17 miles 32 minutes

I think I'm going to reach out to a few TRT clinics.  I want the guidance with start up and bloodwork.  Once I'm dialed in I'll reevaluate and decide if I want to go out on my own. Thank you everybody for your advice.


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I think I'm going to reach out to a few TRT clinics.  I want the guidance with start up and bloodwork.  Once I'm dialed in I'll reevaluate and decide if I want to go out on my own. Thank you everybody for your advice.


Nothing wrong with having that RX and a Dr supervising you. Especially if you get a decent price.


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2021)

I need reach out to a GH clinic. I think that would solve my problems


----------



## quackattack (Jul 27, 2021)

GH clinic?  Is that different than a TRT clinic?


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> GH clinic?  Is that different than a TRT clinic?


idk if its a thing lol. I was just joking


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> idk if its a thing lol. I was just joking


Would be anti-aging clinic I think. They exist.


----------



## eazy (Jul 27, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Would be anti-aging clinic I think. They exist.


came in to say this. when it's my turn will be 5iu's per day of pharma GH from an anti-aging clinic. spring 2022.


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2021)

PZT said:


> idk if its a thing lol. I was just joking


Not sure if they script GH, but they definitely do Sermorelin.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 29, 2021)

I reached out to the TRT clinic that Eazy posted.  If its good enough for him its good enough for me.  They also said that they have HGH available. Maybe in the future...

7/27/21
Calories 2461
Protein 183g
fat 57g
Carbs 247g

7/28/21
Protein 260g
Fat 105g
Carbs 200g

Didn't work out on Wednesday.  Stayed up too late watching the olympics with the wife.  Was only planning on doing a weight vest walk and some mobility work.


Thursday 7/29/2021
OHP
45x10 95x3 110x3 125x6 135x3   (harder than I was hoping for)
OHP w/ fat gripz
95x8 95x8 95x6
OHP
95x8 95x7
Dumbbell rows 50x100 supersetted with mini band pull aparts x100
Weighted dips 25lbsx10,10,10 supersetted with mini band curls 15,15,15
Weight vest walk 2.18 miles 31 minutes
Weight vest push ups x160, no weight x50 (in 15 minutes 30 seconds)


----------



## quackattack (Aug 3, 2021)

7/31/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 235x3 270x3 305x10
Snatch grip deadlift
235x8 235x8 235x8
Deadlift
235x8 235x8

Back started to get a little tender so I called it after finishing my accessory lifts.  Grip started giving out on the third set of snatch grip deadlifts.  I'll be adding in some grip work.

8/2/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 150x5 170x3 190x8 205x1 225x1 235x1
Close grip bench
150x5 150x5 150x5 150x5 150x5
Reverse hyper rows
50x50
Band pull aparts x50
Floor skull crushers 75x15,10,8

8/3/2021
Squat
45x10 95x5 135x3 215x5 245x3 275x6 300x1
Pause squats
215x5 215x5 215x5 215x5 215x5
Pull ups between sets
10,10,10,10,7,6
SLDL
185x50
Face pulls (w/mini band)
x100
Dumbbell end holds
25x 30 secs,  30 secs, 30 secs
Mini band curls
x15, 15, 15

I bought some slingshot knee sleeves and will be using them for all my squatting going forward.


----------



## blundig (Aug 4, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am not sure where you are wanting you calories to be but I saw in the beginning of your log that you were eating 1700 calories and the last post was at 2500. From what I can tell, the 2500 calories came in because you ate too much fat while trying to get protein intake up.
> 
> If you find yourself under your protein goal at the the end of the day, just get some premixed protein shakes. I use fairlife and it has 30g of protein at 140 cals.
> 
> ...


That can be terrifying when the urge hits strong but nothing happens.


----------



## blundig (Aug 4, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Had my yearly physical this week and asked for bloodwork. I have been dealing with chronic fatigue and libido issues for a few years now. Bloodwork is as follows. What do you guys think? Should I look into TRT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the most important thing is to first find out medically if you have any condition that is causing low T, so you know you're not masking something far more important than low T. The low libido can also be  caused by many things other than low T and can be totally unrelated. My advice is to make sure you know the whole medical picture, not just the symptoms, rather than just swap one set of risks for another blindly.  That's what I learned in terms of staying healthy and strong over 71 years.


----------



## blundig (Aug 4, 2021)

blundig said:


> I think the most important thing is to first find out medically if you have any condition that is causing low T, so you know you're not masking something far more important than low T. The low libido can also be  caused by many things other than low T and can be totally unrelated. My advice is to make sure you know the whole medical picture, not just the symptoms, rather than just swap one set of risks for another blindly.  That's what I learned in terms of staying healthy and strong over 71 years.


I had low libido for a while at your age, and so did my prior wife. Then we realized we couldn't stand each other's guts and got divorced. Got real horny fast.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 5, 2021)

Thursday 8/5/2021
OHP
45x10 105x5 115x3 130x4 105x5 105x5 105x5 105x5 105x5
BB Row
95x15 115x10 135x10 115x10
Mini Band Pull Aparts x100
Dips 15,15,25x9
Inverted BB row 10,10,10
Weight Vest Walk 2.17 miles 32 minutes
Weight Vest Push ups x160, unweighted x40 (15 min 30 seconds)


----------



## quackattack (Aug 9, 2021)

Saturday 8/7/2021
Deadlift
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x3 225x3 255x5 285x3 320x8 
Snatch grip deadlift
255x5 255x5 255x5 255x5 255x5
Front Squats
125x10 125x10 125x10 125x10 125x10
Neck rolls
15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20

Monday 8/9/2021 (Deload Week)
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 140x5 140x5 140x5 140x5 140x5
DB Flys
25x10 25x10 25x10
Reverse hyper rows
50x10 50x10 50x10 50x10 50x10
Mini band pull aparts
x20 x20 x20 x20 x20
Floor skullcrushers
75x10 75x10 75x10
Inverted BB row
x10 x10 x10
Weight vets walk 2.17 miles 34 minutes
Weight vest push ups x100, unweighted x50


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 9, 2021)

Killin it bro!


----------



## quackattack (Aug 10, 2021)

Tuesday 8/10/2021 (deload week)
Reverse Hypers
50x10 50x10 50x10
Squats
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x5 185x5 185x5 185x5 185x5
Reverse Hyper Leg Curl
50x10 50x10 50x10 50x10
Reverse Hyper Reverse Leg Curl
50x10 50x10 50x10 50x10
Dumbbell End Holds
25x 30 sec, 30 sec, 30 sec, 30sec
Weight vest Walk 2.18 miles 32 minutes


----------



## quackattack (Aug 12, 2021)

Wednesday 8/11/2021 (deload Week)
Hanging leg raises x50
Weight vest walk 2.05 miles 29 minutes

Thursday 8/12/2021 (deload week)
OHP
45x10 95x5 95x5 95x5 95x5 95x5
BB Row
95x10 95x10 95x10 95x10 95x10
Mini band pull aparts
x100
Overhead skullcrushers
75x10 75x10 75x10 75x10
Front delt raises
12.5x5 12.5x5 12.5x5 12.5x5
Side delt raises
12.5x5 12.5x5 12.5x5 12.5x5
Mini band tricep pushdown
x25 x25 x25 x25
Weight vest walk 2.15 miles 32 minutes


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 12, 2021)

Hanging leg raises x50...damn!


----------



## quackattack (Aug 12, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hanging leg raises x50...damn!


Don't be too impressed.  Most sets were in the 5 rep range and plenty of breaks.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 12, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Don't be too impressed.  Most sets were in the 5 rep range and plenty of breaks.


Actually that makes it more impressive because you kept trying and did not give up.

It will get easier if you keep doing them.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 23, 2021)

Was on vacation this past week.  Got a weekly membership at a gym in the area and hit my main lifts.  All the walking on the beach and kayaking hopefully cancelled out some of the calories. 

Monday 8/23/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 140x3 160x3 180x10 140x8 140x8 140x8 140x8 140x8
Reverse hyper rows
50x10,10,10,10,10
Skullcrushers
65x12,10,9
Seated DB Clean
12.5x10,10,10
Mini band Pull aparts
x100
Mini band tricep pull downs
x100
Weight vest walk 2.05 miles 33 minutes


----------



## quackattack (Aug 24, 2021)

Tuesday 8/24/2021
Squat
45x10 135x5 185x3 210x3 240x3 270x7 
Pause squats
210x5 210x5 210x5 210x5 210x5
Pull ups
10,10,10,10,6,5
SLDL
195x10 195x10 195x10
Reverse hyper reverse leg curl
50x15 70x10
Reverse hyper
70x10 70x10
Mini band Face Pulls
x100


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2021)

That looks like it sucked lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 24, 2021)

Hyper
Reverse hyper
Super duper reverse hyper
Super duper triple flip reverse hyper
Super duper triple flip reverse hyper in slo mo


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hyper
> Reverse hyper
> Super duper reverse hyper
> Super duper triple flip reverse hyper
> Super duper triple flip reverse hyper in slo mo


He makes the wrong move today those Jamie’s gonna cramp something fierce lol


----------



## quackattack (Aug 24, 2021)

Workout actually wasn't that bad.  I backed the reps off on the pause squats from 8 to 5 and dropped the SLDL down two sets.  Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hyper
> Reverse hyper
> Super duper reverse hyper
> Super duper triple flip reverse hyper
> Super duper triple flip reverse hyper in slo mo


I believe this is a sign of hyperactivity.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 26, 2021)

I have covid.  Last couple of days were tough with some high fevers.  I'm feeling a bit better today and my temperature is hanging around 100.  I will try to get a workout in tonight.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 26, 2021)

Just rest dude.  Let your body heal up first.  A week off won't hurt anything.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 26, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I have covid.  Last couple of days were tough with some high fevers.  I'm feeling a bit better today and my temperature is hanging around 100.  I will try to get a workout in tonight.


Did you get some meds yet?


----------



## quackattack (Aug 26, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Did you get some meds yet?


Just been taking tylenol so far.


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I have covid.  Last couple of days were tough with some high fevers.  I'm feeling a bit better today and my temperature is hanging around 100.  I will try to get a workout in tonight.


No workouts!!!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2021)

Get well soon dude! Hope it's a mild case.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 27, 2021)

Take it easy, bro. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 28, 2021)

Like the others said. Take it easy let your body rest. Hope u feel better soon


----------



## quackattack (Aug 31, 2021)

Tank you for all the well wishes.  I'm feeling much better and decided to sneak a workout in during my lunch since I'm working from home.

Tuesday 8/31/2021

OHP
45x10 100x3 115x3 130x6 100x8

DB Seated OHP
40x8 40x8 40x8 40x8

BB Row
115x10 125x10 125x10 115x10 115x7

Overhead Skullcrusher
65x15 65x12 65x11

Seated DB Snatch
12.5x10 12.5x10 12.5x10

Pushups
20,20,20


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2021)

Excellent work sir.

Hope you make sure you are covid free somehow...


----------



## quackattack (Aug 31, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Excellent work sir.
> 
> Hope you make sure you are covid free somehow...


Planning on getting tested again before I enter the outside world.  Haven't left the house since last Wednesday.  I feel kind of like a bum.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 1, 2021)

Wednesday 9/1/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 185x3 245x3 280x3 315x10

Snatch grip deadlift
245x5 245x5 245x5 245x5 245x5

Pull ups
10,10,10,9,5

Neck curl
15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20

Front squat
135x10 135x10 135x8


----------



## quackattack (Sep 3, 2021)

Friday 9/3/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 135x3 150x5 170x3 190x7 150x5 150x5 150x5 150x5 150x5
(hit the j cups twice on my top set.  Was shooting for 10 reps but that got me all messed up.)

Reverse Hyper Rows
70x12 80x10 80x10 80x10 

JM Press
75x15 75x12 75x10

Inverse BB Row
10,10,8

Mini band pull aparts
100

Mini band tri pushdowns 
25,25,25

Push ups
30,25,20


----------



## quackattack (Sep 7, 2021)

Tuesday 9/7/2021
Squats
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x3 225x5 255x3 285x5 

Pause Squats
22x5 225x5 225x5 

Squats
225x5 225x5

Neck curls
15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20

Barbell SLDL
185x10 185x10 185x10

Mini Band Face Pulls
25, 25, 25

Back to my regular schedule.  Going to do my weight vest walks three times a week.  Will be switching over to boring but big after my next 531 cycle.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 9, 2021)

Thursday 9/9/2021
Press
45x10 105x5 120x3 135x5 105x5 105x5 105x5 105x5 105x5

BB Row
135x12 135x12 135x10 135x8 135x8

Skull crusher
75x12 75x10 75x8

Mini band pull-apart
x25,25,25,25

Seated DB Snatch
12.5x12 12.5x12 12.5x10

Push up
x30,25,25

Mini band Tri pushdowns
x25,25,25,25

Pumped to get 5 reps at 135 on the press.  It's slowly going up.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 10, 2021)

Friday 9/10/2021
Deadlift
45x10 135x5 225x3 260x5 295x3 330x7

Snatch grip deadlift
260x5 260x5 (grip started giving out.  Switched to supinated)

Deadlift
260x5 260x5 260x5

Front squat
135x10 135x10 135x10

Pull ups 
x12,10,10,5,6,5

Neck curls
15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20 15x20

Reverse hyper
80x10 80x10


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2021)

Deadlift looking good. A lot of volume in that workout!!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 13, 2021)

Monday 9/13/2021
Bench 
45x10 95x5 135x5 155x5 175x12 135x8 135x8 

Close grip bench
135x8 135x8 

Wide grip bench
135x8

Reverse hyper row
80x12 80x10 80x10 80x10 80x10

JM Press
75x13 75x10 75x10

Mini band pull-aparts
x20,20,20,20,20

Inverted BB Row
x12,10,10

Push ups
x30,20,15

Medium band tricep pulldown
x15,15,15,15

Weighed in at 210 this morning.  I need to start counting calories again because the weight is coming up a little faster than I expected.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 13, 2021)

Going back to the beginning of your log and looking at where you are now, you made some great progress.

Great job on keeping a log for this long and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 14, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Going back to the beginning of your log and looking at where you are now, you made some great progress.
> 
> Great job on keeping a log for this long and thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks bro.  I love this program because it's slow and steady.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 14, 2021)

Tuesday 9/14/2021
Squat
45x10 135x5 200x5 230x5 260x10

Pause Squats
200x5 200x5 200x5 200x5 200x5

Pull ups
x12,10,10,6,8,5

BB SLDL
185x10 185x10 185x10

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25
Set the band lower today and really felt in my traps.

Reverse hyper reverse leg curl
80x12 80x10

Neck curls
25x15 25x15


----------



## quackattack (Sep 15, 2021)

Wednesday 9/15/2021
Press
45x10 95x5 110x5 125x8 95x8 95x8 95x8 95x8 95x8

BB Row
135x15 135x12x135x12 135x10x135x10

Skullcrushers
75x15 75x12 75x10

Mini Band Pull-aparts
x25,25,25,25

Seated DB Snatch
12.5x13,12,10
(Need to start doing these before the pull-aparts.)

Push Up
X30,25,20

Medium Band Tri Pulldowns
X15,20,15,15


----------



## quackattack (Sep 15, 2021)

3/7/2021
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2021)

Good progress dude! We have similar body types.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 15, 2021)

Good job


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

very noticeable recomp! good work man


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 17, 2021)

Awesome work bro


----------



## quackattack (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks guys.  Wife and I were up in Vermont for our anniversary the past four days so no lifting.

Monday 9/20/2021
Deadlift
135x5 185x3 235x5 270x5 305x11

Snatch Grip deadlift
235x8 235x8 235x8 235x8 235x8

Pull ups
12,10,7,7,5,5,6

Neck curls
25x25 25x25 25x15


----------



## quackattack (Sep 21, 2021)

Tuesday 9/21/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 145x3 165x3 185x10

Close Grip Bench
145x8 145x8 145x8 145x8 145x8

Reverse Hyper Rows
80x15 80x12 80x12 80x10 80x10

JM Press
75x14 75x12 75x10

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Inverted BB Row
x15,12,10

Push Up
30,30,20

Medium Band Tri Pushdown
x15,15,15,15

Getting great pumps from my upper body days recently.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 21, 2021)

Serious improvement in those pics.  Nice work.


----------



## CJ (Sep 21, 2021)

quackattack said:


> 3/7/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, nice improvement!!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 23, 2021)

Thursday 9/23/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 215x3 245x3 275x8

Pause Squats
215x5 215x5 215x5 215x5 215x5

BB SLDL
185x12 185x12 185x12

Neck Curl
20x25 20x25 20x25 20x25

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25

Reverse Hyper Reverse Leg Curl
80x10 80x10

Hanging Leg Lifts
x10,8,7

I'm back up to 210 already.  Need to slow down a little bit.  Been slacking on conditioning.  Need to get a headlamp for my morning walks now that it is dark.


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Need to get a headlamp for my morning walks now that it is dark....


----------



## quackattack (Sep 24, 2021)

Friday 9/24/2021
Press
45x10 115x3 120x3 135x6 105x8 105x8 105x7 105x6 105x5

BB Row
135x15 135x15 135x12 135x10 135x10

Skullcrushers
80x15 80x12 80x10

DB Snatch
12.5x15 12.5x12 12.5x10

Mini Band Pull-aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push up 
x35,29,20

Medium Band Tricep Pushdowns
x20,20,15,15

First working set on the presses was supposed to be 105 but math is hard.  Presses are starting to get more difficult.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2021)

Saturday 9/24/2021
Deadlift
135x10 225x5 250x3 285x3 320x10

Snatch Grip Deadlift
250x8 250x8 250x8

Deadlift
250x8 250x8

Front Squats
135x12 135x10 135x10

Neck Curls
20x25 20x25 20x25 20x25

Pull Up
25x5 25x4 25x4 25x3


Monday 9/27/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 155x5 175x3 195x8 

Close Grip Bench
155x8 155x8 155x8 155x8 155x8

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x12 80x10 80x10

JM Press
75x15 75x12 75x10

Mini Band Pull-aparts
x25,25,25,25

Inverted BB Row
x15,12,10

Push Ups
x35,30,20

Med Band Tricep Pull Downs
x20,20,20,20

Shoulders and elbows are feeling a little beat up so I will be taking a deload next weeks.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## quackattack (Sep 28, 2021)

Tuesday 9/28/2021
Squats
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x3 230x5 260x3 290x5 230x5 230x5 230x5 230x5 230x5

BB SLDL
195x12 195x12 195x10

Neck Curls
25x25 25x25 25x25 25x25 

Reverse Hyper Reverse Leg Curl
80x10 80x10 80x10 80x10

mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Elbows still giving me some trouble so I dropped the pull ups from this workout.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 29, 2021)

Wednesday 9/29/2021
Treadmill 3.0 speed 12% incline with 20 lb weight vest for 1 mile.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 30, 2021)

Thursday 9/30/2021
Press
45x10 110x5 125x3 140x5 110x5 110x5 110x5 110x5 110x5

BB Row
135x15 135x15 135x15 135x10 135x10

Skull crushers
80x15 80x15 80x10

DB Snatch
15x15 15x15 15x10

Mini Band pull-aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push ups 20lb weight vest 
x25,15

Push ups unweighted
x15

Med Band Tri Pulldown
x25,20,20,20


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 30, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thursday 9/30/2021
> Press
> 45x10 110x5 125x3 140x5 110x5 110x5 110x5 110x5 110x5
> 
> ...


Which Press are we talking here?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 30, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Which Press are we talking here?


You know the one, the press with the thing...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 30, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Which Press are we talking here?


Strict overhead press.  Sorry.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 30, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Strict overhead press.  Sorry.


That makes since.  I've been following your progress and knew that couldn't be bench.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 4, 2021)

Friday 10/1/2021
Treadmill 10% incline 3.0 speed 1 mile

Saturday 10/2/2021
Deadlift
135x10 185x5 225x3 270x5 305x3 340x8

Snatch Grip Deadlift
270x5 270x5 270x5 270x5

Deadlift
270x5

Pull up
25x5 25x5 25x4 25x4

Front Squat
135x12 135x12 135x10

Neck Curl
45x10 45x10


----------



## quackattack (Oct 4, 2021)

Monday 10/4/2021
Deload Week

Football Bar Bench
45x10 135x7 135x7

Reverse Hyper Row
80x10 80x10

Football Bar JM Press
75x7 75x7

Mini Band Pull-aparts
x25,25,25,25

Invert BB Row
X10,10

Push Ups
30

Med Band Tri Pulldown
x25,15


----------



## quackattack (Oct 5, 2021)

Tuesday 10/5/2021
Deload Week
Squat
45x10 135x5 185x7 185x7

Pull up
x12,10

SLDL
135x10 135x10

Neck curl
25x25 25x25 25x25 25x25

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Reverse Hyper Reverse Leg Curl
80x12 80x10


----------



## Yano (Oct 5, 2021)

Hell yeah man right on !!


----------



## quackattack (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks Yano!

Wednesday 10/6/2021
Treadmill 3.0 speed 10% incline with 25 lb weight vest for 1 mile.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 7, 2021)

Thursday 10/7/2021
Deload Week
Strict Overhead press
45x10 95x7 95x8

BB Row
135x10 135x10

Skullcrusher
75x15 75x10

DB Snatch
15x10 15x10 15x10 15x8

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push up
x35

Med Band Tri Push Down
x25,15

Weighed in at 220 this morning.  Gaining the poundage a little faster than I expected.


----------



## Yano (Oct 7, 2021)

Ah ok i had to look up mini band pull aparts , those look neat I'll give those a go , I usually try to hit rear delts with almost the same motion but leaning over with dumb bells. Nice!


----------



## quackattack (Oct 7, 2021)

Yano said:


> Ah ok i had to look up mini band pull aparts , those look neat I'll give those a go , I usually try to hit rear delts with almost the same motion but leaning over with dumb bells. Nice!


I do them less as a muscle builder and more as a recovery exercise.  I feel like they keep my shoulders happy and balance out the pressing movements.


----------



## Yano (Oct 7, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I do them less as a muscle builder and more as a recovery exercise.  I feel like they keep my shoulders happy and balance out the pressing movements.


Hell yeah prehab before ya need rehab , smart.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 10, 2021)

Sunday 10/10/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 140x5 160x5 180x14 140x10 140x10 140x10 140x10!140x10

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x10 80x10 80x10

JM Press 
65x14 65x12 65x10

Mini Band Pull Apart 
x25,25,25,25

Inverted BB Row
x12,10,6

Push ups
x40,25,15

Medium band tri pushdown
x25,25,25,25


----------



## quackattack (Oct 12, 2021)

Tuesday 10/12/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 205x5 240x5 270x9 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10

Hanging Leg Lifts
x10,10,7,7,6,5,5

Neck Curls
50x10 50x10 50x9

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Pull ups
x10,10,5

Last two sets of squats sucked.  Weight is at 222 lbs.


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

that looks like hell


----------



## quackattack (Oct 14, 2021)

PZT said:


> that looks like hell


Not looking forward to deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 14, 2021)

Thursday 10/14/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 100x5 115x5 130x8 100x10 100x10 100x10 100x10 100x10

BB Row
135x15 135x15 135x15 135x12 135x10

Skull crusher
85x12 85x10 85x8

DB Snatch
15x15 15x10 15x8 

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x30,25,15

Medium Bands Tri Pushdown
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 222 lbs.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 14, 2021)

Killin it bro!


----------



## quackattack (Oct 15, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Killin it bro!


Thanks bro.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 15, 2021)

Friday 10/15/2021
Deadlift
135x10 225x3 240x5 275x5 315x12 240x10 240x10 240x10 240x10 240x10

Hanging Leg Lifts
x10,10,9,7,7,7

Neck Curls
25x25 25x25 25x25 25x25

Pull ups
25x5 25x25 25x5 0x5

The worst part about boring but big is the deadlift day.


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2021)

fk that 5x10 bs lol


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> The worst part about boring but big is the deadlift day.


If you're getting 12 on your 5+ set, I'd better see a big weight jump in 3/4 weeks sir!!!  😁


----------



## quackattack (Oct 16, 2021)

PZT said:


> fk that 5x10 bs lol


Feels bad man.


CJ275 said:


> If you're getting 12 on your 5+ set, I'd better see a big weight jump in 3/4 weeks sir!!!  😁


Slow and steady CJ. No jumps for me


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Feels bad man.
> 
> Slow and steady CJ. No jumps for me


Too slow!!!!


----------



## quackattack (Oct 18, 2021)

Monday 10/18/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 150x3 170x3 190x10 140x10 140x10 140x10 140x10 140x10

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x12 80x10 80x10

JM Press
70x15 70x12 70x11

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Invert BB Row
x15,10,8

Push Ups
x35,25,15

Medium Band Tri Pushdown
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 223 lbs.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 18, 2021)

putting on the weight I see. That should definitely help your lifts. How you liking it


----------



## quackattack (Oct 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> putting on the weight I see. That should definitely help your lifts. How you liking it


Love it.  Workings are going much better being in surplus but I do feel a bit chunky.  

I started 120 mg/wk of test for TRT around the same time I bumped my calories up and I feel great.  Not sure if its one or the other or a little of both.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice. Work with it for a while. Your numbers should keep climbing in your lifts, and in turn you should put on some more size. Eat big lift big get big!!!!


----------



## quackattack (Oct 19, 2021)

Tuesday 10/19/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 225x3 255x3 285x7 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10

Leg lifts
x10,10,10,8,7,6

Neck Curls
50x10 50x10 50x10 50x8 50x7 50x6

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Pull ups
10,10,5

I think I need to replace the JM presses with another tricep movement.  JM presses seem to be aggravating my elbows which is an issue with all of this low bar squatting.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Tuesday 10/19/2021
> Squats
> 45x10 135x5 185x3 225x3 255x3 285x7 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10
> 
> ...


Seems like all the tricep exercises that make my triceps grow kill them as well.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 21, 2021)

Thursday 10/21/2021
Overhead press
45x10 105x3 120x3 135x7 100x10 100x10 100x10 100x10 100x10

BB Row
145x15 145x15 145x15 145x10 145x10

Skullcrusher
85x10 75x10 (Elbows started bothering me so I cut it short.)

Mini Band Pull-aparts
x25,25,25,25

Cut some accessory work out of this one due to some elbow pain.  I'll be swapping the JM presses for weighted dips next week.  That should fix the issue.  Just need to get through tomorrows deadlift session.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 22, 2021)

Friday 10/22/2021
Deadlifts
135x10 225x5 260x3 295x3 330x10 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10 205x10
The sets of 205 were supposed to be 240 but my brain was not working this morning. 

Hanging Leg Lifts
x10,10,10,10,7,6

Neck Curls
35x25 35x25 35x25 35x25

Weight is 223.  I'm worried that it has stopped moving.  I'll see where I end up next Friday and will add in more food if needed.  I feel like I'm already eating a ton.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 25, 2021)

Monday 10/25/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 135x3 160x5 180x3 200x10 150x10 150x10 150x10 150x10 150x10

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x12 80x10 80x10

Dips
25x12 BWx10 BWx7

Mini Band Pull-aparts
X25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x35,25,15

Me Band Tri Pulldown
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 224.5.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 26, 2021)

Tuesday 10/26/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 240x5 270x3 300x8 225x10 225x10 225x10 225x10 225x10
(Tried high bar squats for the first two sets of ten but it did not ease my elbow pain at all.  I think I may need to invest in a SSB.)

Hanging Leg Lifts
x13,12,7,8,5,5

Neck Curls
50x15 50x10 50x10

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 26, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Tuesday 10/26/2021
> Squats
> 45x10 135x5 185x3 240x5 270x3 300x8 225x10 225x10 225x10 225x10 225x10
> (Tried high bar squats for the first two sets of ten but it did not ease my elbow pain at all.  I think I may need to invest in a SSB.)
> ...


I am surprised high bar is giving you elbow issues, low bar destroys my elbows. Have you tried raptor/talon grip? It can help and of course you mentioned SSB which will definitely help


----------



## quackattack (Oct 26, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I am surprised high bar is giving you elbow issues, low bar destroys my elbows. Have you tried raptor/talon grip? It can help and of course you mentioned SSB which will definitely help


Yeah I'm a little surprised I'm running into this issue also, I've never really had issues with my elbows before.  I'm also thinking of switching my bench and squat days so my elbows are fresh for squats.  

Talon grip looks interesting.  I'll definitely give it  a shot next week. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 28, 2021)

Thursday 10/28/2021
Overhead press
45x10 115x5 130x3 145x4 105x10 105x10 105x10 105x9 105x10

Barbell Row
155x15 155x12 155x10 155x10 155x10

Skullcrusher
85x13 85x8 85x6

Seated Db Snatch
15x10 15x10 15x10

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x35

Weight is 226 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 29, 2021)

Friday 10/29/2021
Deadlift
135x5 225x3 275x5 315x3 350x8 260x10 260x10 260x10 260x10 260x10
(really not enjoying these.)

Hanging Leg Raise
x11,8,8,7
(need to get straps because grip is becoming an issue after deadlifts)

Neck Curls
35x25 35x25 35x25 35x25

Weight is 224.2


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Friday 10/29/2021
> Deadlift
> 135x5 225x3 275x5 315x3 350x8 260x10 260x10 260x10 260x10 260x10
> (really not enjoying these.)
> ...


Cardio lol.....


----------



## quackattack (Nov 1, 2021)

Monday 11/1/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 215x5 245x5 280x10

SSB Squats
230x7 200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10
(I didn't expect these to be so different from a regular low bar squat.  I had to drop the weight a bit.  First few sets I was pulling down on the handles but I found by the last couple if I push up on the handles the squat feels more natural.)

Hanging Leg Lifts
x10,12,10,10,8

Neck Curls
50x15 50x13 50x15

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Pull ups
x10,8,6

Weight is 225.6 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Nov 2, 2021)

Tuesday 11/2/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 140x5 165x5 185x12 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x15 80x12 80x12

Dips
25x10 25x6 0x12 0x10

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x21

Weight is 226.6 lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 2, 2021)

Stick with the SSB for a month or two to help relieve that elbow pain.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 3, 2021)

Wednesday 11/3/2021
 1 mile walk with weight vest in 25 minutes
15 minutes of yoga

Weight is 224.4 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Nov 4, 2021)

Thursday 11/4/2021
Deadlift
135x10 245x5 285x5 320x13 265x10 265x10 265x10 265x10 265x10

Hanging Leg Lifts
x15,10,10,8,7

Neck Curls
35x25 35x25 35x25 35x25

Weight is 227 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Nov 5, 2021)

Friday 11/5/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 105x5 120x5 135x8 (was shooting for 10) 110x10 110x10 110x10 110x6 110x5
(probably going to drop the 5x10 sets to 100 or 105.)

BB Row
155x15 155x13 155x10 155x8 155x7

Skullcrusher
85x12 85x10 85x6

Seated DB Clean
15x12 15x10 15x10

Mini Band Pull-Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 225.4 lbs
Going to be taking a deload next week. Heading up to Maine for some deer hunting Wednesday-Saturday.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 8, 2021)

Monday 11/8/2021
Deload SSB Squats
60x10 150x5 185x7 185x7 185x7 

Hanging Leg Lifts
x15,15,12,10,8

Neck Curls
50x15 50x15 50x15

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Pull Ups
x10,10,5

Weight is 228.3 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Nov 9, 2021)

Tuesday 11/9/2021
Football Bar Bench Press
45x10 135x7 135x7 135x7

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x12

Dips
x15,15,15

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x40,20

Weight is 227.6 lbs


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 9, 2021)

How did you like those reverse hyper rows?


----------



## quackattack (Nov 9, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> How did you like those reverse hyper rows?


Love them.  Do them one arm a time. I replaced dumbbell rows with them.  Really feel it in my upper back and lats.

I saw you doing a version with your belt squat.   I liked the look of those.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 9, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Love them.  Do them one arm a time. I replaced dumbbell rows with them.  Really feel it in my upper back and lats.
> 
> I saw you doing a version with your belt squat.   I liked the look of those.


I"m always trying to find new row variations.  Haven't tried the reverse hyper row but I might give that a shot.  Was it hard to control the momentum?


----------



## quackattack (Nov 10, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I"m always trying to find new row variations.  Haven't tried the reverse hyper row but I might give that a shot.  Was it hard to control the momentum?


Surprisingly no. I have trouble with that on pretty much every other movement on the reverse hyper though.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 15, 2021)

Monday 11/15/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 230x3 260x3 295x10 

SSB Squats
205x4
Felt a pop in my right quad (adductor longus muscle area?) and shut it down there.  Can't really put any weight on my right leg.  Hoping its just a strain and goes away pretty quick.

Hanging Leg Lifts
x15,15,15,10,8

Neck Curl
60x15 60x13 60x12

Med Band Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 229 lbs.


----------



## eazy (Nov 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Felt a pop in my right quad


Has this ever happened before?


----------



## quackattack (Nov 15, 2021)

eazy said:


> Has this ever happened before?


No.  I'm hoping its a minor strain and I'll be back at it next week.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> No.  I'm hoping its a minor strain and I'll be back at it next week.


Good luck with that, dude.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 16, 2021)

Tuesday 11/16/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 155x3 175x3 195x10 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10

Reverse Hyper Row
80x15 80x15 80x15 80x15 80x10
Will bump the weight to 90 lbs next week.

Dips
25x13 25x8 bwx12

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25,25,25

Quad is feeling a little bit better today.  I found some good information in this article. 








						Fixing The Pulled Groin
					

Welcome back to Squat University! Last week we started our discussion on the complex topic of groin pain. Today we’re going to focus on treating one of the most common reasons for groin pain, the a…




					squatuniversity.com


----------



## quackattack (Nov 17, 2021)

Wednesday 11/17/2021
Weight vest walk on the treadmill, 20 minutes 1 mile @ 8.0 Incline
20 minutes of yoga
Weight is 229 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 18, 2021)

Thursday 11/18/2021
Rehab Workout
Reverse Hypers
90x10 90x10 9010 140x10 140x10 140x7

Hanging Leg Lifts
x15,15,15,15,8

Neck Curls
35x25 35x25 35x25 

Reverse hyper Leg Curl
140x20 190x15 190x12 190x12

Pull Ups
x10,10,7

Foam rolled my quads and squeezed a ball between my knees. Strain is definitely starting to feel better.

Weight is 226lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 22, 2021)

Saturday 11/20/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 110x3 125x3 140x7 110x10 110x10 100x9 100x10 100x10

Monday 11/22/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 135x3 165x5 185x3 205x9 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10

Reverse Hyper Row
90x15 90x15 90x10 90x10 90x10 

Dips
25x15 25x110 25x8 

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
30

Weight is 228.7 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 23, 2021)

Tuesday 11/23/21
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 245x5 280x3 (was supposed to hit 310 for an amrap but was worried about my quad.  I think it's mostly in my head at this point.)

SSB Squats
150x5 150x5 150x5 150x5 150x5

Hanging Leg lifts
x20,15,15,15,10

Neck Curls
60x15 60x14 60x12

Medium Band Face Pull
x25,25,25,25

Pull Ups
x10,8,5

Weight is 227 lbs.  Had some bubble gut the past few days so I wasn't eating as much as I should.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 26, 2021)

Wednesday 11/24/2021
1 mile on treadmill with 20 lbs weight vest, 19 minutes

Thursday 11/25/2021
Overhead press
45x10 95x5 120x5 135x5 150x5 105x10 105x10 105x10 105x9

BB Row
155x15 155x15 155x12 155x10 135x15 

Skullcrusher
85x13 85x10 85x6

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Front Delt Raise
15x10 15x10

Side Delt Raise
15x7 15x10


----------



## quackattack (Dec 1, 2021)

Friday 11/26/2021
Deadlifts
135x10 225x5 285x5 320x3 360x8 265x10 265x10 265x10 265x10 265x10

Monday 11/29/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 145x5 165x5 190x12 145x10 145x10 145x10 145x10 145x10

Reverse Hyper Row
90x15 90x15 90x15 90x12 90x10

Dips
25x15 25x10 25x5

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x35

Wednesday 12/1/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 220x5 255x5 285x10

SSB Squats
200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10

Neck Curls
60x17 60x15 60x12

Med Band Facepulls
x25,25,25,25

Hanging Leg Lifts
x20

Weight is 228.7 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 2, 2021)

Thursday 12/2/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 105x5 120x5 140x9 105x10 105x10 105x10 105x10 105x10

BB Row
165x15 165x12 155x15 155x12 135x20

Skullcrusher
85x13 85x10 85x8 

Front Delt Raise
15x12 15x10

Side Delt Raise
15x10 15x10

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 227.8 lbs. Pretty happy with how my overhead presses are progressing. Think I'm going to do some heavy singles around the new year and would love to get 185 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 6, 2021)

Saturday 12/4/2021
Deadlift
135x10 225x5 255x5 290x5 330x10 255x10 255x10 255x10 255x10 255x10

Hanging Leg Lifts
x14,10,10,10,10 (My Grip was giving me trouble even with straps.)

Neck curls
35x25 35x25 35x25 35x25 

Pull Ups
x10,8


----------



## quackattack (Dec 6, 2021)

Monday 12/6/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 155x3 180x3 200x11 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10 155x10

Reverse Hyper Row
90x15 90x15 90x15 90x15 90x12

Dips
25x14 25x10 0x10 (need to get better at these)

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25,25,25

Push Ups
x30,25

Weight is 229.8 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 8, 2021)

Wednesday 12/8/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 185x3 235x3 270x3 305x8 

SSB Squats
200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10

Neck Curls
60x15 60x13

Medium Band Face Pull
x25,25,25,25

Hanging Leg Lifts
x20,10,10,10


----------



## quackattack (Dec 9, 2021)

Thursday 12/9/21
Overhead Press
45x10 115x3 130x3 145x8 115x10 115x10 115x10 115x10 115x10

BB Row
165x15 165x15 155x12 155x12 135x20

Skullcrushers
85x13 85x10 85x7

Delt Front Raise
17.5x10 17.5x10

Side Delt Raise
15x10 15x10

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Those 10 rep sets on overhead press were brutal.  Kind of had me fucked up for the rest of the workout.


----------



## Yano (Dec 9, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thursday 12/9/21
> Overhead Press
> 45x10 115x3 130x3 145x8 115x10 115x10 115x10 115x10 115x10
> 
> ...


hell yeah man thats brutal , nice work !


----------



## quackattack (Dec 10, 2021)

Friday 12/10/2021
Deadlift
135x10 225x5 270x3 310x3 350x8 270x10 270x10 270x10 270x10 270x10
(Not looking forward to next week's 290x10x5)

Hanging Leg Lifts
x15,10,10,7,5

Neck Curls
35x25 35x25 35x25 35x25

Pull Ups
x10,8,5

Weight is 229.8 lbs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 10, 2021)

I noticed you do a lot of neck curls. Qst: Has this made a big difference? Did you by any chance take before and after pics?

I'm just curious because I've only seen one other member here do it or talk about it.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 14, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I noticed you do a lot of neck curls. Qst: Has this made a big difference? Did you by any chance take before and after pics?
> 
> I'm just curious because I've only seen one other member here do it or talk about it.


Not really sure if it's making a difference.  I have a skinny neck so I'm trying anything to add some size to it.  I'll add some pictures this Thursday.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 14, 2021)

Tuesday 12/14/2021
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 135x3 165x5 190x3 210x6 165x10 165x10 165x10 165x10 165x10
(Was really hoping to get 8 or 9 on the top set but the weights felt heavy today.)

Reverse Hyper Row
200x15 200x15 200x12 200x10 200x10

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 230.8 lbs.  Had some kind of a stomach bug and was feeling out of it this morning.


----------



## Thewall (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice bro, looks like you are doing good with training. Everything is going up. Slow and steady man!!


----------



## quackattack (Dec 15, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Nice bro, looks like you are doing good with training. Everything is going up. Slow and steady man!!


Thanks bro! Some disappointing news in todays update though.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 15, 2021)

Wednesday 12/15/2021
Squats
45x10 135x5 225x3 255x5 285x3 320x6

SSB Squats
210x4 (Felt that pop in my inner hamstring again.  Hamstring hurts but not as bad as last time.  Need to figure out what is causing this.  Maybe groin weakness or mobility?  Any advice would be appreciated.)

Reverse Hyper
140x10 140x10 140x10 140x10 140x10

Hanging Leg Lifts
x20,15,15,10,10

Neck Curls
60x15 60x15 60x15

Face Pulls
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 230.6 lbs.

Pretty Frustrated.  Was just starting to get back feeling confident in my squats again and the same hamstring strain happens again.  Wanted to do some heavy singles two weeks from now, maybe I'll just focus bench and overhead press for that.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Thanks bro! Some disappointing news in todays update though.


Oh shit, thats never good to hear


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Wednesday 12/15/2021
> Squats
> 45x10 135x5 225x3 255x5 285x3 320x6
> 
> ...


Exact same thing as me 2 weeks out from meet. Has it bruised yet?

I took a break from squats, did some banded rehab, and had IMS treatments done on it. My PT was shocked at how well it responded to the IMS.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 15, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Exact same thing as me 2 weeks out from meet. Has it bruised yet?
> 
> I took a break from squats, did some banded rehab, and had IMS treatments done on it. My PT was shocked at how well it responded to the IMS.


Same thing that happened today happened about a month ago.  Never bruised, which leads me to believe it is just a strain and not a tear.  Felt good enough to squat after two weeks of lightwork and stretching. 

What is this IMS you speak of?

I'd really like to figure out what is causing it though.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 15, 2021)

Do you have access to a sled?  Pulling a light one for distance can help heal a cranky hamstring.  Some very light high rep seated leg curls is helpful too.  A good stretch never hurts either.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 15, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Do you have access to a sled?  Pulling a light one for distance can help heal a cranky hamstring.  Some very light high rep seated leg curls is helpful too.  A good stretch never hurts either.


Been meaning to buy a sled.  Thanks bro.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Same thing that happened today happened about a month ago.  Never bruised, which leads me to believe it is just a strain and not a tear.  Felt good enough to squat after two weeks of lightwork and stretching.
> 
> What is this IMS you speak of?
> 
> I'd really like to figure out what is causing it though.


Intra Muscular Stimulation. Basically dry needling. I wouldn't have ever thought it would help a tear but I went from a bench only meet to full power. Squatted 70% of what I wanted to, set PR on Deadlift with the IMS 2 days before meet. Not to mention all bruising and swelling gone very quickly. Definately read up on it and give it a try


----------



## quackattack (Dec 16, 2021)

Thursday 12/16/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 120x5 140x3 155x4 120x10 120x10 120x10 120x10 120x10

BB Row
165x15 165x15 165x10 155x10 155x10

Skullcrusher
85x10 85x6 75x10

Delt Front Raise
17.5x10 175x10

Delt Side Raise
15x10 15x10

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x30,25,25,25

Weight is 231.2 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 20, 2021)

Monday 12/20/2021
Bench
45x10 95x5 150x5 170x5 195x12 170x10 (math error) 150x10 150x10 150x10 150x10 

Reverse Hyper Row
200x15 200x15 200x13 200x12 200x10

Dips
25x15 25x10 0x10 

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25,25,25,25

Bodyweight is 232.2 lbs.  

I want to go for 275 next week on bench.  My scheduled top set is 205 for a triple.   Should I go 235x1, 250x1, 275x1 after my top set?


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 20, 2021)

I would skip the top triple and go:
185 x 1
225 x 1
250 x 1
275 x 1


----------



## quackattack (Dec 22, 2021)

Wednesday 12/22/2021
Reverse Hyper
200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10 200x10

Leg Curl
200x20 200x20 200x20 200x20 200x20

Neck Curl
60x15 60x15 60x15

Hanging Leg Lift
x20,15,15,10,10

Medium Band Face Pull
x25,25,25,25


----------



## quackattack (Dec 23, 2021)

Thursday 12/23/2021
OHP
45x10 110x5 125x5 145x8 110x10 110x10 110x10 110x10 110x10

BB Row
165x15 165x15 165x12 155x12 155x10

Skullcrusher
75x15 75x10 75x8

Front Delt Raise
17.5x10 17.5x10

Side Delt Raise
15x10 15x10

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25,25,25

Weight is 229.8 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Dec 27, 2021)

Monday 12/27/21
Bench
45x10 95x5 135x3 185x 225x1 250x1 
275x1 PR
225x5 205x8

Incline DB Press
50x10x5 (Want to start incorporating these more. Need to get heavier DBs and a better adjustable bench)

Reverses Hyper Row
200x20 200x15x3 200x12

Dips
25x15 20x10 BWx10

Mini band pull apart
X25x4

Was honestly hoping 275 moved a bit better than it did and I could try 295.  I try to limit myself to maxing out twice a year so I’ll see where I land mid summer.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 27, 2021)

Congrats on the bench PR!


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> 275x1 PR


congrats


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 27, 2021)

Congrats on 275 bro!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice pr man!


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice PR quack!


----------



## Yano (Dec 28, 2021)

Right on man !!


----------



## quackattack (Dec 30, 2021)

Tuesday 12/28/2021
Reverse Hyper
200x15 200x12 200x10x3

Leg Curl
200x20x5

Hanging Leg Lift
x20,15,15,10,10

Neck Curl
65x15 65x12 65x10

Face Pull
x25x4

Pull Up
x10,10,5

Weight is 229 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Dec 30, 2021)

Thursday 12/30/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 95x5 120x3 135x3 150x1 165x1 (was hoping to hit 175 for a single but was not happening)

Seated DB Press
40x10x5

BB Row
175x15 175x10 165x12 165x10 155x10

Skull Crushers
75x15x2 75x10 

Delt Front Raise
20x10x2

Delt Side Raise
17.5x10x2

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25x4


----------



## quackattack (Jan 3, 2022)

Monday 1/3/2022
Bench Press
45x10 95x5 135x3 170x5 195x3 215x8 170x5x5

Incline DB Bench
52.5x15x3 (need to find some 65# dumbbells)

Reverse Hyper Row
210x15x3 210x12 210x10

Dips
25x15 25x9 bwx15

Mini Band  tri Pulldown
x25x4

21's
33x21x4

Bodyweight is 231 lbs.  Need to start tracking calories again.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 3, 2022)

quackattack said:


> (need to find some 65# dumbbells)


I ended up buying the 1090 adjustable dumbells and sold my loadables as this is much simpler and gets me to 90lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 3, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I ended up buying the 1090 adjustable dumbells and sold my loadables as this is much simpler and gets me to 90lbs.


Yeah I have the 552s and like them.  I've been eyeing the powerblocks and the badass adjustable dumbbells but I'm thinking of just buying pairs of dumbbells as I need them.  It would be nice to have a full set of dumbbells.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 3, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Yeah I have the 552s and like them.  I've been eyeing the powerblocks and the badass adjustable dumbbells but I'm thinking of just buying pairs of dumbbells as I need them.  It would be nice to have a full set of dumbbells.


Cool, I would love to as well, just don't have space for it. Thinking I can start buying pairs from 100 up when needed


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm planning to get these...eventually...









						Loadable 20-in Olympic Dumbbell Handle – Pair
					

Clear up some space around your workout area by switching from a set of dumbbells to this 20" Loadable Olympic Dumbbell Handle from Titan! Enjoy fast and free shipping on all Dumbbell Loadable Handles and fitness equipment.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 3, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm planning to get these...eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had those and 12 10lb plates and some 5lbs... I honestly found better than nothing and used them, but as soon as I found a good deal on 1090 adjustables I grabbed them and sold my loadable.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 4, 2022)

Tuesday 1/4/2021
Deadlifts
135x10 225x5 300x5 340x3 380x7 300x5x5

Pull Ups
x10,9,7,4

Neck Curls
40x25x5

Leg Lifts
x20,10,10

Reverse Hyper Single Leg Curl
90x15x3

Weight is 231 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 6, 2022)

Thursday 1/6/2022
Overhead Press
45x10 95x5 125x5 145x3 160x3 125x5x5

Seated Db Press
45x10x3

BB Row
175x15 175x12 165x15 165x12 145x15

Skullcrusher
75x15 75x12 75x10

Delt Front Raise
20x10x2

Delt Side Raise
17.5x10x2

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x25x4


----------



## quackattack (Jan 12, 2022)

Friday 1/7/2022
SSB Squats
150x5x5

Leg curl
90x25x5

Pull ups
x10,10,9,7,6

Leg Lifts
x20,15,15,10,10


----------



## quackattack (Jan 12, 2022)

Wednesday 1/11/2022
Bench
45x10 135x5 150x5 175x5 200x12 150x8x5

DB Bench
52.5x12x3

Reverse Hyper Row
220x15x2 220x12x2 220x10 

Overhead Skullcrusher
75x12x3

Mini band pull apart
x100

Weight is 227.8 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 13, 2022)

Thursday 1/13/2022
Squats
45x10 135x5 220x5 255x5 285x5

SSB Squats
150x8x5

Pull Ups
10,10,10,8,5

Neck Curls
65x15 65x12 65x10

Medium Band Face Pulls
x100

Leg Lifts
x15,10,10,10

DB SLDL
52.5x15x4


----------



## quackattack (Jan 17, 2022)

Friday 1/14/2021
Overhead Press
45x10 115x5 130x5 145x8 115x8x5

BB Row
175x15x2 165x15 165x13 155x12

Seated DB Press
45x12 45x10 45x9

Skullcrusher
75x15 75x12 75x11

Delt Front Raise
25x10x2

Delt Side Raise
17.5x10x2

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x100


----------



## quackattack (Jan 17, 2022)

Monday 1/17/2022
Bench
45x10 95x5 165x3 185x3 210x9 165x8x3

Incline Dumbbell
52.5x15 52.5x12x2

Reverse Hyper Row
220x15x3 220x12x2

Overhead Skullcrusher
75x15 75x12x2

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x100


----------



## quackattack (Jan 18, 2022)

Tuesday 1/18/2021
Squat
45x10 135x5 235x3 270x3 305x3

SSB Squat
175x8x5

Pull ups
x10,10,10,9,7

Neck Curl
65x15x3

Medium Band Facepull
x100

Hanging Leg Lifts
x12,10,10,6

Weight is 229.8 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 20, 2022)

Thursday 1/20/2022
OHP
45x10120x3 140x3 155x5 120x8x3 120x7x2

BB Row
175x15x2 175x12 165x15 165x12

DB Seated Overhead press
45x15 45x12 45x10

Skullcrusher
75x15x2 75x12

Delt Front Raise
25x10x2

Delt Side Raise
17.5x10x2

Mini Band Pull Apart
x100

Weight is 230.8 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 24, 2022)

Friday 1/21/2022
Deadlift
135x10 225x5 285x3 325x3 365x8 365x3 315x3x4

Pull Ups
x10,5 band assistedx8,5,6

Leg lifts
x15,10,10,8,8,

Leg Curls
140x12x5

Neck Curls
40x20x5

21s
75x21x2


----------



## quackattack (Jan 24, 2022)

Monday 1/24/2022
Bench
45x10 95x5 135x3 175x5 200x3 220x8 175x5x5

Reverse Hyper Row
220x15x4 220x12

DB Incline Bench
52.5x15x3

DB Flys
25x12x3

Overhead Skullcrusher
75x15 75x12x2

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50

Weight is 231.4 lbs.  Started counting calories again.  Will post calories/macros daily starting tomorrow.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 25, 2022)

Tuesday 1/25/2022
Squats
45x10 135x5 225x3 255x5 280x3 320x3

SSB Squats
195x5x5

Pull Ups
x10,10,7,7,7,

Reverse Hyper
200x10x3

Leg Lifts
x15,15,10,10,5,5

Med band Face Pulls
X100

Weight is 229.2 lbs

1/24/22
1,588 Calories
117g Carbs
60g Fats
155g Protein


----------



## Thewall (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you starting to cut back down now


----------



## quackattack (Jan 25, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Are you starting to cut back down now


Not yet.  Just wanted to start tracking again because I was getting sloppy.  Missed my calories on Monday but I'm shooting for 2700.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 27, 2022)

Thursday 1/27/22
Overhead Press
45x10 95x3 130x5 145x3 165x3 130x8 130x7 130x5x3

Seated overhead DB Press
45x13 45x10x2

BB Row
175x15x2 175x14 165x12 165x10 

Skullcrusher
75x15 75x12 75x8

Front Delt Raise
25x10x2

Side Delt Raise
17.5x10x2

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x100

Weight is 229.2 lbs

1/25/22
2608 Calories
216g Carbs
122g Fat
188g Protein

1/26/22
2104 Calories
194g Carbs
50g Fat
215g Protein


----------



## quackattack (Jan 28, 2022)

Friday 1/28/2022
Deadlift
305x5 345x3 385x7 345x3x5

Pull ups
x10,10,8,6
band assistedx7

Leg Lifts
x15,15,10,10,7

Leg extensions
140x15 160x15 180x12 200x10

Neck curls
40x20x5

Hammer curls
30x13 30x10 30x8

Weight is 230.0 lbs 

1/27/2022
3,134 Calories
192g carbs
166g fats
205g protein


----------



## quackattack (Jan 31, 2022)

Monday 1/31/2022
Bench
155x5 180x5 200x12 (was shooting for 13-14) 155x8x5

DB Incline Bench Press
52.5x15 52.5x12x2

Reverse Hyper Row
230x15x3 230x12 230x10

DB Flys
30x15 30x12x2

Overhead Skullcrusher
75x15x3

Mini Band Pull Apart
x100


----------



## quackattack (Feb 1, 2022)

Tuesday 2/1/2022
Squat
225x5 260x5 295x5

SSB Squat
205x8x5

Pull Ups
x10,10,8,7

Reverse Hypers
200x10x2 200x7

Leg Lifts
x15,15,12,10

Mini Band Face Pull
x25,25,25

Hammer Curls
30x12 30x10x2

Weight is 229.8 lbs.  Knees have not been happy with me recently.


----------



## quackattack (Feb 3, 2022)

Thursday 2/3/2022
Overhead Press
115x5 135x5 150x7 115x8x5

BB Row
175x15x3 175x10 165x10

Skullcrusher
75x15 80x12 85x10

Front Delt Raise
20x15 20x12

Side Delt Raise
20x10 20x8

Mini Band Pull Apart
x100

Weight is 230.6 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Feb 7, 2022)

Monday 2/7/2022
Bench Press
135x3 190x3 215x10 160x8x5

Incline DB Press
52.5x12x3

RH Row
230x15x3 230x12x2

Overhead Skullcrusher
85x15x2 85x12

DB Flys
30x12

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50

Weight is 230.8 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Feb 8, 2022)

Tuesday 2/8/2022
Squats
245x3 280x3 315x5

SSB Squats
215x8x4

Pull Ups
x10,10,10,9

Reverse Hyper
230x10 230x6

Leg Lifts
x15,12


Mini Band Face Pull
x50

Hammer Curls
30x12 35x10


----------



## quackattack (Feb 10, 2022)

Thursday 2/10/22
Overhead Press
125x3 140x3 160x5 125x8x4 125x6

BB Row
185x15 185x12 175x15 175x10 165x10

Floor Skullcrushers
85x12x2 85x10

Front Delt Raise (probably going to drop these.  Not feeling like I'm getting much out of them.)
20x12x2

Side Delt Raise
20x10x2

Mini Band Pull Apart
x100

Weight is 229.8 lbs.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 10, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Front Delt Raise (probably going to drop these. Not feeling like I'm getting much out of them.)
> 20x12x2


For the vast majority they are not needed. Bench does more than enough for front delts. I throw them in once in a while just to make a shoulder triset. Not doing them in my opinion would allow more time to work on rear delts where lots of us need the work, myself included


----------



## PZT (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah probably be better off hitting another OH press movement for volume with light weight in the front raises spot (ie; machine press, btn bb press, db press)


----------



## quackattack (Feb 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yeah probably be better off hitting another OH press movement for volume with light weight in the front raises spot (ie; machine press, btn bb press, db press)


I've tried doing db presses but I'm usually pretty fatigued from the BB overhead press.  I have a landmine attachment for the rack so maybe I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 10, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I've tried doing db presses but I'm usually pretty fatigued from the BB overhead press.  I have a landmine attachment for the rack so maybe I'll give that a shot.


Arnold presses I like for DB shoulder work


----------



## PZT (Feb 10, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I've tried doing db presses but I'm usually pretty fatigued from the BB overhead press.  I have a landmine attachment for the rack so maybe I'll give that a shot.


Yeah doesn’t have to be heavy on the dB’s but I understand. Don’t wanna get caught pressing 50s in a fatigued state haha


----------



## quackattack (Feb 14, 2022)

Friday 2/11/2022
Deadlift
295x3 335x3 375x7 315x3x5

Pull ups
x10,10,10,7

Leg Curls
230x15 250x15x3

Neck curls
65x15x2 65x12

Decline sit up
x25 10x25 25x25 25x25


----------



## quackattack (Feb 14, 2022)

Saturday 2/12/2022
Dips
x15x3

Pull ups
x10,9,6

DB Tri Ext
20x15 30x15 40x8 30x12

Wrist Curls
30x15 30x12 30x10

Hammer Curls
30x12 40x10 40x9 30x8


----------



## quackattack (Feb 14, 2022)

Monday 2/14/2022
Squats
260x5 295x3 330x5

SSB Squats
225x5x4

Pull Ups
x10,9

Reverse Hyper
230x10x2

Leg Lifts
x15,15

Med Band Face Pulls
x100


----------



## quackattack (Feb 15, 2022)

Tuesday 2/15/2022
Bench Press
180x5 200x3 225x8 180x5x4

Reverse Hyper Row
230x15x4 230x10

DB Incline press
52.5x15x3

DB Fly
30x15x3

Mini Band Pull Apart
x100

DB tri Extensions
40x7 30x12 35x10

Weight is 232.2 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Feb 17, 2022)

Thursday 2/17/2022
Deadlift
315x5 355x3 395x5 335x3x5

Pull Ups
x10,10,10,7

Leg Extensions
230x15 250x12 270x10 270x10 

Neck curl
60x18 60x12 60x12

Decline Sit Up
25x25x4

Weight is 230.4 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Feb 18, 2022)

Friday 2/18/2022
Overhead Press
135x5 150x3 170x4 135x8 135x6 135x5x2 135x4

BB Row
185x15x2 175x15x2 165x10

Floor skullcrusher
95x10 85x12 85x10

Seated Behind the Neck Press
95x10 95x8 95x7

Side Delt Raise
20x10 25x8 20x10

Mini band pull apart
X100


Some light reading came in today.


----------



## quackattack (Feb 21, 2022)

Monday 2/21/2022
Deload Bench
135x7x4

Incline DB Press 
45x20 45x15x2  (read in conjugate book that Louie suggests doing supplement work for time versus reps.  Gave that a shot and lowered the weight and took these reps very slow.  Felt great.)

RH Row
230x20 230x15x2

DB tri Extension
35x12 35x10 35x8

DB Fly
30x15 30x15 30x10 

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50

Weight is 231.4 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Feb 22, 2022)

Tuesday 2/22/22
Deload
SSB Squat
170x7x4

Leg Lifts
x20,20,10,10

Reverse Hyper
230x15x2 230x10x2

Pull Ups
x12,10,9,7

Mini Band Face Pull
x100


----------



## quackattack (Feb 24, 2022)

Thursday 2/24/2022
Deload
Overhead Press
105x7x4

BB Row
155x20x2 155x15

Floor Skullcrushers
95x13 95x11 95x10

Seated Behind the Neck Press
85x10x3

Side Delt Raise
20x10x3

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x100


----------



## quackattack (Feb 25, 2022)

Friday 2/25/2022
Deload
Deadlift
225x7x4

Pull Ups
x12,12,10

Purple Band Leg Extensions
x15,15,12

Neck curls
60x20 60x15 60x12

Mini Band Decline Sit Ups
x75

Weight is 232.4 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Feb 28, 2022)

Monday 2/28/2022
Bench Press
160x5 180x5 205x12 

Larsen Press
160x8x5

Incline DB Press
40x15x2 40x10

RH Row
230x15x4 230x10

DB Tri Extension
40x8 35x12 35x12

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x50

Weight is 234.4 lbs


----------



## quackattack (Mar 4, 2022)

Tuesday 3/01/2022
Squat
235x5 270x5 305x9 

SSB Squat
215x8x4  (Tried to keep to 1 minute between sets.  This destroyed me.

Pull Ups
x12

Leg Lifts
x20,5

Mini Band Face Pulls
x25

I was smoked after the squats.



Thursday 3/03/2022
Overhead Press
120x5 135x5 155x7 120x8x4 120x5 

BB Row
185x15 185x10 185x10 185x8

Floor Skullcrushers
95x11 95x8 95x6

Seated Behind the Neck Press
95x10 100x7 95x6

Side Delt Raise
20x10x3

Mini Band Pull Aparts
x75

Med Band Tri PullDown
x65



Friday 3/04/2022
Deadlifts
280x5 320x5 365x9 (Was planning on doing snatch grip deadlifts @ 280 after this but I felt like I tweaked my back.)

Med Band Leg Extension
x15x3

Decline Sit Up
25x25x3

Pull Ups
x11,9,8

Neck Curls
60x17 60x15 60x13

Not my best week in the gym and have been eating like shit.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 4, 2022)

Short rest on squats makes one breathe hard!


----------



## quackattack (Mar 7, 2022)

Sunday 3/6/2022
Bench press
170x3 195x3 220x7 (hit the j cups twice on the top set.  Had me all fucked up.)

Bench Press with original slingshot
255x3 280x3 (was feeling good so I decided to break out the slingshot and add some weight)

Larsen press
180x8 180x8 180x6 180x5 170x5 (all sets were supposed to be 170 but math is hard)

Landmine single arm row
50x12 60x12 70x10 60x10 50x12

Incline DB Press
40x17 40x15 40x10

Elbows out DB tri extension
40x12x2 40x10

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50

Med Band Tri Pushdown
x15,10


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## quackattack (Mar 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 19248





Me when a weight doesn’t consist of 45s and 25s


----------



## Yano (Mar 9, 2022)

quackattack said:


> View attachment 19298
> 
> Me when a weight doesn’t consist of 45s and 25s


I do the same thing ...


----------



## quackattack (Mar 9, 2022)

Tuesday 3/8/2022
Squat
250x3 285x 320x5

SSB Squats
225x8x2 (second set my lower back started acting up. I think this is from my last deadlift session.)

Reverse Hypers
180x10 (Nope)

Leg Lifts
x20,13,10,10

Med Band Face Pulls
x100

Pull Ups
x11,9,8,5

Looks like I'll be doing some rehab this week.  I'll get some light weight reverse hypers and some yoga in.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 9, 2022)

Wednesday 3/9/2022
Reverse Hypers
90x20x4

Yoga 20 minutes.

Weight is 230.4 lbs.


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 9, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Tuesday 3/8/2022
> Squat
> 250x3 285x 320x5
> 
> ...


Low back pains a bitch, hope it rehabs ok for ya.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 10, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Low back pains a bitch, hope it rehabs ok for ya.


Thank you.  I've dealt with it before so I now I can get past it but it's annoying.  Need to spend more time on the reverse hyper and start really pushing ab work.  Two things I don't enjoy.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 10, 2022)

Thursday 3/10/22
Overhead Press
130x3 145x3 165x3

DB Press
60x8x5

Reverse Hyper
90x20x4 90x15

Chest Supported DB Row
60x12 65x10 65x10

Skullcrusher
95x10 95x7

Meb Band Tri Pushdown
x30,25,25,25

Bad workout this morning.  Felt skinny and weak.  If my back feels good enough I will deadlift tomorrow, if not I'll reset next week. 

Picked up some ironmaster adjustable dumbbells yesterday. 20-90 lbs with additional kits to go up to 180 lbs.  Pretty excited.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 10, 2022)

Give that back one more week Quack.  It will thank you later.

Nice score on those dumbbells too.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 10, 2022)

Just hang in there man and it's ok to skip a workout if you need to.

Or if you need to take some time out to heal, don't hesitate.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 15, 2022)

Monday 3/14/2022
Bench Press
180x5 205x3 230x7

Football Bar Bench Press
125x6 165x5x4 (Will be doing these more.  Feel like they hit the tris hard)

Single Arm Landmine Row
50x15 60x13 70x10 60x12 50x10

Decline DB Press
65x15 65x12 60x15 (I'm a fan)

Med Band tri Pushdown
x12,15

Mini Band Pull Apart
x25,25

Weight is 234.3 lbs.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 15, 2022)

The close and medium grip with the football bar are brutal on the tris.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The close and medium grip with the football bar are brutal on the tris.


Can't stabilize the bar with close grip.  I'm too weak. 

Next thing I need to get are some chains.  Thinking this fall I might switch over to conjugate.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 15, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Can't stabilize the bar with close grip.  I'm too weak.
> 
> Next thing I need to get are some chains.  Thinking this fall I might switch over to conjugate.


Yes!!!


----------



## quackattack (Mar 21, 2022)

Thursday 3/17/2021
Overhead Press
135x5 155x3 175x2 (I suck)

Overhead Press with Fat grip
135x7 135x5 135x5 135x5 135x5

DB Row
70x15 80x12 80x10 80x10 80x10

Steep Incline DB Press
45x15 45x10 45x10

Skullcrusher
95x10 95x8 95x9

Bent Over Rear Delt raise
25x10x3

Med Band Pressdown
x25,25,25

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50


----------



## quackattack (Mar 21, 2022)

Saturday 3/19/2022
Reverse Hyper
140x15x3

Leg Lifts
x20,13,10

Pull Ups
x10,10,7

BB Curl
75x7 75x7 75x7>65x9>55x12>45x10

DB Forearm Curl
45x10 45x8 45x7

Incline Hammer Curl
35x8 35x7 35x8

Neck Curl
60x18 60x12 60x10

Med Band Curls
x50


----------



## quackattack (Mar 21, 2022)

Monday 3/21/22
Bench Press
160x5 185x5 210x10 (Not sure why I could only hit 10 reps here.  Should be in the 13-15 range.)

Football Bar Bench Press
145x8x5 (straight up cannot do the inside grip)

Single Arm Landmine Row
60x15 70x12 80x8 70x10 60x10

Decline DB Press
65x15x2 65x12 (will bump to 70 next week)

Steep incline elbow out DB tri extension (do these have a name?)
40x10 40x9 40x7

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50

Med Band Pressdown
x35

Weight is 234 lbs.  Back to squatting tomorrow.


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 21, 2022)

quackattack said:


> 160x5 185x5 210x10 (Not sure why I could only hit 10 reps here. Should be in the 13-15 range.)


Just one of those days, shrug it off and nail it next time


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 21, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Steep incline elbow out DB tri extension (do these have a name?)
> 40x10 40x9 40x7


Williams extensions named after the late, great Jim Williams.  Monster SHW lifter in the early days of powerlifting.  They are also sometimes  called Tate presses after Dave Tate demonstrated them in a video about 20 years ago.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 21, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Thursday 3/17/2021
> Overhead Press
> 135x5 155x3 175x2 (I suck)
> 
> ...


Do you see a difference doing OHP with the fatgripz?


----------



## quackattack (Mar 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Just one of those days, shrug it off and nail it next time


I hope your right.  I'd like to hit 315 by the end of the year.


Trendkill said:


> Williams extensions named after the late, great Jim Williams.  Monster SHW lifter in the early days of powerlifting.  They are also sometimes  called Tate presses after Dave Tate demonstrated them in a video about 20 years ago.


Your not lying. 675 raw bench press. Thank you.


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you see a difference doing OHP with the fatgripz?


I feel my triceps get more of a workout when pressing with fat gripz, whether it is bench press or overhead press.


----------



## PZT (Mar 22, 2022)

Fk that football bar, I’m bout to stick our gyms up somebodies ass if they make fun of me benching 225


----------



## quackattack (Apr 5, 2022)

Going to be kind of a work out dump today.  Been lifting but keep getting these upper squad strains which are making me pissy. 

Tuesday 3/22/22
235x5 270x5 305x5 (upper quad strain)

Reverse Hyper
230x15 230x12x3

Leg lifts
x20,12,12,12

Med Band Leg Curl
x15,10,10,10

Pull Ups
x13,8,7,7

Facepull
x25,25,25,25



Thursday 3/24/22
Overhead press
125x5 140x5 160x7

Fat Grip Press
125x8x2 125x7 125x5x2

Dumbbell Row
90x15 90x12 90x10x3

Steep Incline Press
45x15 45x13 45x10

Skullcrusher
95x8 95x7x2

Rear Delt Raise
20x12x2 20x7

Med Band Pushdow
x85


----------



## quackattack (Apr 5, 2022)

Monday 3/28/22
Bench Press
175x3 200x3 225x9

Football Bar Bench
155x8x5

Singe Arm Landmine Row
60x15 70x12 80x10 70x8 60x10

Decline DB Press
75x15 70x15 65x12

Steep Incline Williams Press
45x10x3

Mini Band Pull Apart
x75

Med Band Tri Pushdown
x65

Tuesday 3/30/22
SSB squat
155x5 (quad strain again)

Medium Band Leg Curl
x12x4

DB SLDL
70x20 70x17 70x15x2

Leg Lifts
x15,10,10,10

Medium Band Face Pull
x100

Pull Up
x12,10,9,7


Thursday 3/31/22
Overhead Press
130x3 150x3 170x3

Fat Grip Overhead Press
130x8x2 130x7 130x6 130x5

Dumbbell Row
90x15x2 90x12 90x10x2

Steep Incline DB Press
50x15 50x14 50x9

Inside Grip Medium Pin Press
185x6 165x8 165x7

Rear Delt Fly
20x12x2 20x10

Med Band Tri Pushdown
x100


----------



## quackattack (Apr 5, 2022)

Monday 4/4/22
Bench Press
185x5 210x3 235x7

Football Bar Bench Press
175x5x5

BB Row
185x10 185x8 165x8 165x7 165x6

Flat Bench DB Press
60x20 60x15 60x12

DB Tri Extension
40x9 40x8 40x8

Mini Band Pull Apart
x100

Med Band Tri Pushdown
x90


Tuesday 4/5/22
SSB Good Mornings
151x5 171x3 151x5x3 (holy fuck am I weak with these)

Bodyweight Squat
x100

DB SLDL
90x10x2 90x8

Leg Lifts
x15,13,10

Leg Curls
x12,15

Pull Ups
x13,10

Face Pulls
x50


So the plan is to push good mornings while I am having this quad issue.  Not sure if I'm going to continue to deadlift in the time being.  May stick to stiff leg deadlifts but don't want to over do it on the lower back.  Will be doing high rep goblet squats and eventually hatfield squats for rehab of this quad.  Excited to push good mornings because I'm pretty weak with them.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 5, 2022)

quackattack said:


> SSB Good Mornings
> 151x5 171x3 151x5x3 (holy fuck am I weak with these)


Welcome to the club.  One of the most humbling exercises you can do.  These also add length, girth and extra hair on the chest!


----------



## quackattack (Apr 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Welcome to the club.  One of the most humbling exercises you can do.  These also add length, girth and extra hair on the chest!


Don't need the hair but I'll take the length and girth.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 7, 2022)

Thursday 4/2/22
Overhead Press
140x5 160x3 180x1 (Need to reset these at a lower weight.  I haven't been making progress as of lately.  May switch them to a steep incline barbell press but not sure yet.)

Seated behind the neck press
135x5x5

DB Row
90x15x3 90x12 90x10

Kettlebell Tricep Extension
40x12 45x10x2

Seated DB Clean & Press
30x10 30x8x2

Medium Band Tri Pushdown
x100


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 9, 2022)

I think steep incline is a superior strength and mass builder for the shoulders. Set it between 65 and 75 degrees and have at it.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 11, 2022)

Monday 4/11/22
Bench
165x5 190x5 215x8

Inside Grip Football Bar Bench
115x8 135x8 135x6 115x8 115x8

BB Row
195x5 195x7 185x8  165x9 165x6

Flat Bench DB Row
65x17 65x13 65x11

SSB JM Press
61x14 81x10 81x12

Medium Band Tricep PD
x50,40,25

Mini Band Pull Apart
x50


----------



## quackattack (Apr 12, 2022)

Tuesday 4/12/22
Good Mornings from Pins
151x5x3

Goblet Squats
50x25x3

Decline Sit Up
50x15x2 50x10x2

Reverse Hyper Leg Extension
240x15x4

Pull Ups
x12,10,10,8

Face pulls
x100


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 12, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Tuesday 4/12/22
> Good Mornings from Pins
> 151x5x3


Another ball buster of an exercise.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Another ball buster of an exercise.


Copied from your log.  I don't have chains to hang the bar from yet.  You know where you got yours from?  I'm also looking to pick up some chains to use for weights.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 12, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Copied from your log.  I don't have chains to hang the bar from yet.  You know where you got yours from?  I'm also looking to pick up some chains to use for weights.


Not sure where @Trendkill got his, but Tractor Supply and Home Depot sell chain by the foot.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 12, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Not sure where @Trendkill got his, but Tractor Supply and Home Depot sell chain by the foot.


The chains I used for suspended good mornings and squats are binder chains from Tractor Supply.  Like everything the price has nearly doubled from when I bought them 5 years ago.  For the regular chains I use as accommodating resistance I bought an entire drum of 5/8th chain and just cut it up into 5 ft. lengths.  Again this was 5 years ago and the price was about $350.  Not it's around $900 I believe.  I know Yano looked into this recently and may have a better idea.  The biggest chain you will find at most hardware stores is 3/8. It will work but you will need a lot of it.  1/2 is better and 5/8 is the size commonly used in strength training.  You might want to check a marine supply store for that size.  It can also be readily found online but you will pay a hefty markup at most places.  

Another option would be to use tow straps and suspend the bar in them.  Much cheaper, more readily available and just as effective.  I use these on my monolift as safeties.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 12, 2022)

I was going to get some chains awhile back until I went to the store and saw how much it was going to cost. I already have eccentric hooks, pairs of bands in about every size, and a Slingshot anyway.


----------



## Yano (Apr 12, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I was going to get some chains awhile back until I went to the store and saw how much it was going to cost. I already have eccentric hooks, pairs of bands in about every size, and a Slingshot anyway.


I went around and asked folks I knew if they had any old chains , tow chains with no hooks , tire chains and such then just measured and sliced em up with sawz all , got some clips and off to the races


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> I went around and asked folks I knew if they had any old chains , tow chains with no hooks , tire chains and such then just measured and sliced em up with sawz all , got some clips and off to the races



That was gonna be my next step and then never did follow through. I thought the same that every barn in the area probably had heaps of old, rusty chains lying around.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 13, 2022)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I’ll check the yard at work and if we don’t have any ready for retirement, I’ll see if I can order some through whoever we get our rigging from.

Perrin, I’ve always hated lifting against bands. Just feels very unnatural to me. I should probably get over that.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 14, 2022)

Thursday 4/14/22
Incline BB Press
115x5 135x5 150x10 115x8x5

DB Row
90x15x2 90x12 90x10 90x8

Single Arm KB Tri Extension
45x15 45x12x2

Seated DB Clean+Press
30x10 30x8x2

Overhead Medium Band Tri Extension
x25,20


----------



## quackattack (Apr 15, 2022)

Friday 4/15/2022
Deadlift
280x5 320x5 356x5

Snatch Grip Deadlift
280x5x3

Bodyweight Split Squats
x20,15

Pull Ups
x10,7

Leg Lifts
15x8 15x7 

Hammer Curls
25x20 25x15

Was running late so had to cut it short.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 18, 2022)

Monday 4/18/2022
Bench
175x3 200x3 225x10

Inside Grip Football Bar
135x7 135x7 135x6 135x6 135x6 (fuck these)

BB Row
195x10 195x8 195x5 175x10 175x6

DB Bench
70x18 70x12 70x12

SSB JM Press
71x12 81x11 91x10

Med Band Tri Pushdown
x35,35,30

Weight is 236 lbs.  Probably should start cutting weight but I like where my lifts have been going.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 19, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Inside Grip Football Bar
> 135x7 135x7 135x6 135x6 135x6 (fuck these)


 They get better.  Never easy really, but better.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 19, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Inside Grip Football Bar
> 135x7 135x7 135x6 135x6 135x6 (fuck these)


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 19, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Weight is 236 lbs. Probably should start cutting weight but I like where my lifts have been going.


The more you weigh the more you can lift. I was reading research studies on this, was pretty interesting. I'm looking forward to cutting in June but I know my PR's will be less and my maxes will go down. But it is also easier to grow muscle with a lower body fat percentage. It'll be alright!


----------



## Dex (Apr 19, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I wanted to start a training log to track progress and help keep myself motivated. I'm a 29 year old natural lifter that has been lifting on and off since high school but never saw great results (in my opinion due to diet). I've always been more interested in the powerlifitng side of things however I have never competed. Past programs that I have run are starting strength, west side conjugate, cube method, and 531.
> 
> I'm currently running Jim Wendler's 531. I like the progression and simplicity of the program and there are enough variations that can keep me from getting bored.
> 
> ...


Wow, how do you have energy to work out? You were 207lbs and only eating 1723 calories?


----------



## quackattack (Apr 19, 2022)

Dex said:


> Wow, how do you have energy to work out? You were 207lbs and only eating 1723 calories?


Didn't realize how bad it was until I bumped calories back up.  I did the rookie mistake of cutting too many calories too early.  Gave myself no where to go.  Will not be doing that again.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 19, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> The more you weigh the more you can lift. I was reading research studies on this, was pretty interesting. I'm looking forward to cutting in June but I know my PR's will be less and my maxes will go down. But it is also easier to grow muscle with a lower body fat percentage. It'll be alright!


Yeah I hope I can get over it but part of me thinks just let it ride all the way until next spring.  I would like to hit 315 on the bench this year.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 19, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Yeah I hope I can get over it but part of me thinks just let it ride all the way until next spring.  I would like to hit 315 on the bench this year.


You would get bigger. You might hit the 315 but then you will take on a lot more fat and then you might need a year of cutting. Only you can decide what is most important or how you want to do things. I get it though. I loved bulking too.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 20, 2022)

Wednesday 4/20/2022
Good Mornings from straps
161x3 181x3 201x3

Goblet Squat
60x25x3

Decline sit up
50x20 50x15x2 50x10

Purple Band Leg Curl
x12,10,10,10

Pull Ups
x12,10,8,8,

Face pulls
x100


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 20, 2022)

How did the straps work out?  Easier to get into position then off the pins?


----------



## quackattack (Apr 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> How did the straps work out?  Easier to get into position then off the pins?


Yes much more natural feel to the lift.  Still absolutely brutal though.


----------



## Yano (Apr 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> The more you weigh the more you can lift. I was reading research studies on this, was pretty interesting. I'm looking forward to cutting in June but I know my PR's will be less and my maxes will go down. But it is also easier to grow muscle with a lower body fat percentage. It'll be alright!


When I did all the dieting hard and keto I would save what ever carbs I was going to have during that day until an hour or two before my workout and gobble em down then , can't say it was enjoyable but it wasn't horrible once I got used to it.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 21, 2022)

Thursday 4/21/2022
Incline BB Press
125x3 140x3 160x6

Close Grip Incline BB Press
125x8x5

Reverse Hyper Row
250x15 250x12 250x10 250x11 250x10

KB Tri Extension
50x8x2 45x9

Seated DB Clean & Press
30x12 30x9 25x8

Medium Band Tri Pushdown
x35,35,30


----------



## quackattack (Apr 22, 2022)

Friday 4/22/22
Deadlift
315x3 365x3 405x3 (definitely had more in the tank but I hit lower body on Wednesday and could feel my lower back had not recovered yet.)

Snatch grip Deadlift
315x5x3

Dimel DL
150x20x3

BW Split Squats
x20,15x3

Medium Band Assisted Pull Ups
x12,10,9,7

Leg Lifts (holding DB between feet)
15x10 15x8 15x6 15x5

Hammer Curls
25x15 25x12 25x9


----------



## quackattack (Apr 25, 2022)

Monday 4/25/2022
Bench Press
190x5 215x3 240x5 (Been messing with my footing on bench and could tell I was n't as locked in as I needed to be on the top set.)

Inside Grip Football Bar Bench
150x5x4 150x4 (Last round of these for a while.  Thank god)

Football bar rows
150x12 150x10 150x8x2 150x4 (Not sure how I like these)

DB Floor Press
70x12x2 70x10 (These hit the triceps really good)

JM Press
85x10 95x10 105x6

Weighed in at 236 lbs.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 27, 2022)

Wednesday 4/27/2022
Good Morning from Straps
111x3 161x1 211x1 231xmiss 211x1 (Well I found out my max is somewhere between 211 and 231.)

Goblet Squats
70x25x3

Med Band Leg Curl
x14,12,10,10

Decline Sit Up
50x25 50x20 50x15x2

Pull Ups
x12,9,5

Face Pulls
x75

Will be moving to box squats next.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 28, 2022)

Thursday 4/28/2022
Incline BB Press
135x5 150x3 170x7

Close Grip Incline BB Press
135x8 135x6x2 135x5x2

Reverse hyper Row
250x15 250x12x2 250x10

DB Tri Rollback
50x6 45x7 40x10 (probably need to keep the weight in the 40 lb range.)

Chest Supported Rear Delt Fly
20x12 20x10x2

Medium Band Tri Pushdown
x35,35,30


----------



## quackattack (May 1, 2022)

Did some cardio today


----------



## Trendkill (May 1, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Did some cardio today


Is this going to be a walkout basement with deck up top?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 1, 2022)

Wow, trying to figure out what is going on in that pic... addition?


----------



## quackattack (May 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is this going to be a walkout basement with deck up top?


Deck is coming out eventually. It’s going to be a garage with a kitchen/living room above it. Coworkers house on the coast. Been a minute since I’ve humped forms


----------



## Trendkill (May 1, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Deck is coming out eventually. It’s going to be a garage with a kitchen/living room above it. Coworkers house on the coast. Been a minute since I’ve humped forms


That’s awesome. Keep posting pics.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (May 1, 2022)

I struggle with a football bar too. I have the Titan Multi Grip Camber bar and I'm using 135-165lbs for incline pressing and it actually gets me sore. It's humbling to use.


----------



## quackattack (May 10, 2022)

Tuesday 5/10/2022
Bench press
170x5 195x5 220x7

Close Grip Bench
170x8x4 170x7 

BB Row
135x15 135x12x2 135x10 135x8

Floor DB Press
70x14 70x12 70x10

Ticep pushdown
x35,35

Mini Band Pullapart
25

Weight is 235 lbs.  Back at it tis morning.  Knew I was going to be a little off after not lifting last week.  Baby is due in two weeks so we will see what I'm able to do with a new born.  New gym is supposed to be opening near work so hopefully I can get a work out during lunch when it opens.


----------



## Trendkill (May 10, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Tuesday 5/10/2022
> Bench press
> 170x5 195x5 220x7
> 
> ...


Congrats on the upcoming birth.  Is this your first?


----------



## quackattack (May 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Congrats on the upcoming birth.  Is this your first?


Yeah first one. Excited and nervous. I just want everything to go well with the birth


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 11, 2022)

Wow, life is about to change! Congrats man!


----------



## quackattack (Jun 22, 2022)

Just getting back into the gym after the birth of my son.  I joined a Y by my work so I can work out at lunch.  A new gym even closer to my work will be opening in August and I'm looking forward to that.

I'm switching to PPL style workout for now.  I want to get back into a powerlifting style workouts eventually but this gives me a little more flexibility while I'm at a crowded gym at lunch.  I'm running one of Meadows beginner programs.

Tuesday 6/21/22 Push Day
DB  Bench Press
60x20 60x17 100x3 90x4 75x8

Incline DB Press
45x10 45x8 45x8

Dips
13,9,9

Shoulder Press Weight Stack Machine
120x7 100x8 100x7 (probalby switch to smith machine Z press next time)

Rope Tri Extension
65x7 30x15 40x15 (started way too heavy)

Overhead Tri Rope Extension
25x15x3

Wednesday 6/22/22 Pull Day
Meadows Row
25x20 60x12 60x10 50x10

Single Arm DB Row
60x12x3

Assisted Pull Ups
50x8 60x8 70x8

Rear Delt Fly
15x15x3 (These were supposed to be 20-25 rep range but I didn't want to use the rubber ladies dumbbells.  I think they have some lighter dumbbells in the second weight room for next time.)

Seated Curls
25x12 25x12 20x12 

Weight is hanging around 225 lbs.  Still on 120 mg of test c per week.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2022)

He's back!  Congrats on the birth of your son.  Soak up every minute of it.


----------



## eazy (Jun 22, 2022)

congratulations on your baby.


----------



## Yano (Jun 22, 2022)

Thats fantastic man Congrats all around !


----------



## quackattack (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks everybody.  It's been a roller coaster so far but we have been enjoying it.  Nights are getting better which is great.

Thursday 6/23/22 Legs
Leg curls
110x8 120x8 130x8 drop 110x8 drop 80x8  partial 80x8 followed by 10 sec hold
(think I may need to heavier on these.  Still trying to dial in weights)

High Bar Squats
225x8 225x8 335x3 315x3 305x3 275x6

Leg Press
360x8 410x8 410x8 

Superset with Sissy Squats
bodyweightx8x3

Smith machine split squats
50x8x3 (don't know bar weight but I had a quarter on each side.  Also fuck these)


----------



## quackattack (Jun 27, 2022)

6/27/2022 Push Day
Flat DB Bench
65x19 60x15 90x4 95x4 95x4 75x8

Incline DB Press
40X15 60x6 60x6

Dips
x12,8,8

Smith Machine Z press
50x10 60x10 60x7 (That is weight on the bar.  Not sure how much bar weighs.  Really liked these)

Y Raise
10x20 15x10 10x12 

Flat Bar Tricep Extension
27.5x20 32.5x20 37.5x20

Flat Bar Overhead Tri Ext
32.5x20 27.5x20 27.5x15


----------



## quackattack (Jun 28, 2022)

Tuesday 6/28/2022
Pull Day
Meadows Row
60x12 60x10 55x10

Single Arm DB Row
 75x12 75x10 75x10

Assisted Pull Ups
70x12,10,8

Reverse Fly Machine
30x25 40x25 40x25

Seated DB Curls
25x15 22.5x15x2


----------



## quackattack (Jun 29, 2022)

Wednesday 6/29/2022 
Leg Day

Leg Curl Machine
120x8 130x8 140x8 drop 120x8 drop 100x8 with 10 sec hold on last rep

High Bar Squat
245x8 245x8 335x3 315x3 315x3 275x8

Leg Press
410x8 430x8x2

Superset with Sissy Squat
bwx8x3

Smith Machine Split Squat
50x8x3 (weight on bar.  Not sure bar weight)

These leg days don't look like much but man I'm dying by the time I'm doing the split squats.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 2, 2022)

Hey man just checking in , been slacking. Congrats on the new born. Awesome, your first?


----------



## quackattack (Jul 3, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Hey man just checking in , been slacking. Congrats on the new born. Awesome, your first?


Yes our first and he’s doing a good job of making it be our only lol.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 3, 2022)

Friday 7/1/22
Push day shoulder focus 
Seated DB Press
35x20 45x15 70x4 65x4 50x8

Decline Bench
185x5 155x8 165x7

Pull Up Assist Tri Ext
90x12 100x11 110x9

Smith Machine Bench
185x8,11,7

DB Clean
10x15 15x15 15x10

Rope tri extension
30x15 40x15x2

Overhead rope tri ext
45x15 50x15 55x15


----------



## quackattack (Jul 3, 2022)

Saturday 7/2/22
Pull lat focus
Chin Ups
X10,7 red mini x5 purple x6

BB Row w/ 1 sec hold at top
135x8,7,7

DB pullover
55x10x3

Purple band shrugs
X25,20,20

Purple band face pull
X15x3

DB Hammer Curl
20x15,15,12


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2022)

Congratulations on your new son!!!  😊😊😊


----------



## Yano (Jul 3, 2022)

Fantastic man !! Congratulations !! , enjoy every moment they grow up so fast , from diapers to handing over car keys in the blink of an eye. God Bless you All !!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 3, 2022)

Yeah congrats man, fatherhood has been a life altering experience for me. Learned how to be less self centered and found new purpose in life.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 6, 2022)

Thank you guys.  Been a learning experience for sure.  Not sure what I did with my free time before I had him lol.  Just glad he's healthy and I'm excited to watch him grow up.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 6, 2022)

Sunday 7/3/22
Leg Day 2

Hatfield Squats with SSB
201x8x2 240x8 290x3 310x3 340x2 260x6

DB Walking Lunges
50x10,7 45x7,6


Tuesday 7/5/22
Push Day 1

Low Incline DB Press
50x20x2 70x4 80x4x2 65x8

Low Decline DB Press
50x15x2 65x8x2

Dips
x13,10,8

Smith Machine Z Press
105x12 115x8 105x9

Y Raise
12.5x15x3

Rope tri Extension
32.5x15 42.5x15 37.5x15

Overhead Rope tri Extension
32.5x15 27.5x15x2


----------



## quackattack (Jul 7, 2022)

Wednesday 7/6/22
Pull Day 1

Meadows Row
60x12 70x8

Single Arm BB Row (going to switch to these as grip is an issue with meadows row)
70x10

DB Row
80x12 90x8 90x8

Assisted Pull Ups
70x12,11,10 (Need to work on these.  seem to be smoking my biceps which isn't really the intention)

Rear Delt fly
12.5x25,20 10x20

Seated Curls
25x15,15,13

Weight is hanging around 225 lbs.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 7, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Assisted Pull Ups
> 70x12,11,10 (Need to work on these. seem to be smoking my biceps which isn't really the intention)


Retract you shoulder blades and think about contracting your lats as you pull.


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Wednesday 7/6/22
> (going to switch to these as grip is an issue with meadows row)


Ole sissy hand boy assed mfkee
Jk
You not try strap?


----------



## quackattack (Jul 7, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Retract you shoulder blades and think about contracting your lats as you pull.


Will give this a shot next pull day. Thank you.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> Ole sissy hand boy assed mfkee
> Jk
> You not try strap?


Lol it's hard holding on to the end of a barbell.  I guess I could try a strap but I generally try to avoid them.  The meadows row and single arm BB row seemed like pretty similar movements so I thought it was an easy solution.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Retract you shoulder blades and think about contracting your lats as you pull.


Damn arm pullers!!! 😁


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Will give this a shot next pull day. Thank you.


Even if you have to lighten the load now to work on the MM connection, it'll pay dividends down the road when you can load it effectively. 

1 step back to take several forward.


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Lol it's hard holding on to the end of a barbell.  I guess I could try a strap but I generally try to avoid them.  The meadows row and single arm BB row seemed like pretty similar movements so I thought it was an easy solution.


Use a strap, you want your back to be the limiting factor, not your grip. If your grip fails before your back, you're only really training your grip. Do that separately, with furious masturbation.


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Lol it's hard holding on to the end of a barbell.  I guess I could try a strap but I generally try to avoid them.  The meadows row and single arm BB row seemed like pretty similar movements so I thought it was an easy solution.


I usually always did the single arm barbell row holding the fat end as well so the weight was more behind me. I used that variation more as a low lat builder and the meadows row as a upper back movement. But I think most people tend to use straps on the fatter handles unless they are wanting to work there grip.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 7, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Lol it's hard holding on to the end of a barbell.  I guess I could try a strap but I generally try to avoid them.  The meadows row and single arm BB row seemed like pretty similar movements so I thought it was an easy solution.


I imuse straps as its the sleeve of the BB and it works well.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 14, 2022)

Thursday 7/7/22
Legs

High Bar Squat
255x8,8 315x5 305x5,5 275x8

Leg Curl
130x8 150x8 150x8 130x8 100x4

Leg Press
430x8 460x8,8

Sissy Squat
x8,8,8

Smith Machine Split Squat
60x8,8 50x8



Saturday 7/9/22
Push

Seated Overhead DB press
70x4,4,8 (guess I sand bagged the first two sets)

Low Incline  DB Press
50x15 65x10 75x7

Dips
x18,12,10

Floor Press
135x12,9,8

DB Clean
15x15,15,15

Skullcrusher
75x15 

Med Band Overhead Tri Ext
x15,15


----------



## quackattack (Jul 14, 2022)

Monday 7/11/22
Pull

Assisted Pull Ups
70x15 50x8 30x5 50x7 70x7

DB Pullover
65x12,10,8

Seated Cable Rows
120x15,10 105x10

Rope Face Pulls
40x20 32.5x20,20

DB Shrug
75x20,12,10

DB Curl
25x15,15,15




Tuesday 7/12/22
Legs

Speed Box Squats
275x2x10 (30 sec rest)

DB Back Ext
45x12,10,8


----------



## quackattack (Jul 14, 2022)

Wednesday 7/13/22
Push

DB Bench
95x9,6 85x7 70x10

Incline DB Press
50x12,12,11

Dips
x12,10 (elbow was acting up so I called it there)

Smith Machine Z Press
70x11,8 60x10

Cable Y Riase
12.5x15,15,15

Rope Tri Extension
40x15 50x15 50x15

Overhead Tri Ext Rope
40x8 30x15,15


Thursday 7/14/22
Pull

Meadows Row
75x12 80x12 75x10

Single Arm DB Row
90x10,8 85x9

Assisted Pull Ups
50x8,7,7

Rear Delt Fly
12.5x23,20 10x25

BB Curl
65x10 75x8 65x10


----------



## quackattack (Jul 18, 2022)

Friday 7/15
Legs

High Bar Squat
295x8 285x8,8, 245x1 (Felt some discomfort in upper quad so I shut it down.  Was supposed to be a set of 12)

Leg Curls
150x10 150x10 150x8 130x6

Leg Press
450x8,8,8

Sissy squat
x8,8,8

Not sure if these quad issues are in my head or not.  Supposed to do a high volume leg day tomorrow so we will see.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 18, 2022)

Sunday 7/17/22
Push Day

Incline DB Press
65x14,11 55x12,12 (So weak at these)

Flat DB Press
75x11 70x12 65x12,12 (not much better at these)

Incline DB Fly
12.5x15x4
Superset with Y Raise
125x15x4

Skullcrusher
75x15,15,10 65x15

Overhead Med Band Tri Extension
x15x4


Seated DB Overhead press
45x7,6 (Program calls to do these at the end of the workout but my tris are fried at this point)


----------



## quackattack (Jul 18, 2022)

Monday 7/18/22
Pull Day

Single Arm DB Row
80x15,15 70x15,10

Cable Row
120x12 105x10 90x15,13

Back Extension with DBs
40x15,15 30x15,10

Seated DB Curl
25x15,15,15

Rope Curl
45x15 55x15,15


----------



## quackattack (Jul 21, 2022)

Tuesday 7/19/2021
Legs

DB Lunges
45x15,11 35x9,6

Leg Extensions
150x15 130x15 110x15 

Leg Curl
150x20,15 130x14,12


----------



## quackattack (Jul 21, 2022)

Wednesday 7/20/22
Push Day

Incline BB Bench
185x2 155x6 155x6 135x5 (so weak on these)

Machine Chest Press
90x10 120x7  110x8 

Dips
x10,10,9

Floor Press
135x9,8 115x10,9

Rope Tri Ext.
65x11 50x10,9

Overhead Press
95x10 105x6 95x7

Y Raise
12.5x15 15x15,15


----------



## quackattack (Jul 21, 2022)

Thursday 7/21/22
Pull Day

BB Rows
185x9 205x6 185x7

Lat Pulldowns
135x9 150x7,7

Cable Rows
150x11 165x7,7

BB Curls
85x7 80x7 75x7

Rear Delt Fly
12.5x25,25 15x13


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 21, 2022)

Are the BB rows bent-over rows?


----------



## quackattack (Jul 21, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Are the BB rows bent-over rows?


Yes, forgot that upright rows exist.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 21, 2022)

You mentioned that you weren't very pleased with your incline press numbers.  Think about it like this.  You can do bent-over rows with the same weight.  I sure can't say that.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 26, 2022)

Friday 7/22/22
Leg Day Intensity

High Bar Squat
285x8 285x7 275x8

RDL
225x8 255x7 245x7

Leg Press
470x8 490x8,8


Sunday 7/24/22
Push Day Volume

Incline DB Press
65x15 75x9 65x10 60x11

Flat DB Press
75x13,9 70x12 65x12

Incline DB Fly
15x15x4

Y Raise
15x15x4

Skull Crusher
85x13 75x17,13 65x14

Overhead Med Band Tri Extension
x15x4

DB Overhead Press
45x7,6,6,5 (tris are so burnt out by this point lol.  Feel embarrassed to post this.)


----------



## quackattack (Jul 26, 2022)

/Monday 7/25/22
Pull Volume

DB Row
80x17 90x13 85x12 70x15

Cable Row
120x13,11 105x15,13

Back Extension w/ DBs
40x15,15,10 30x12

DB Curl
30x15,15 25x15

Rope Curl
42.5x15 32.5x15,15


Tuesday 7/26/22
Leg Day volume

DB Lunges
45x15,15,15,15

Leg Curls
160x16,13 140x16,13

Leg Extensions
130x20,20  110x18 100x20

Seated Calf Raise
45x12,8,5  (first time doing these since high school)


----------



## quackattack (Jul 27, 2022)

Wednesday 7/2/22
Push Day Intensity

Incline BB Press
165x8 155x7,4 (Still weak.  Maybe by the time I'm 40 I'll catch deadlifter.)

Machine Press
120x10,8 110x9

Dips
x12,11,10

Floor Press
135x10,9,8

Overhead press
105x9,6 95x6

Tri Rope Extension
65x12 50x11,9

Y Riase
15x15,15,12


----------



## quackattack (Jul 28, 2022)

Thursday 7/28/2022
Pull intensity

BB Row
205x9 185x8,7

Lat Pulldown
135x11,9,7

Cable Row
150x9,8,7

BB Curl
85x8,6 75x8 

Rear Delt Fly Machine
70x20 110x12,12


----------



## quackattack (Jul 29, 2022)

Friday 7/29/22
Legs Intensity

High Bar Squat
285x9,7,6

RDL
285x6 275x9,7

Leg Press
490x11,9,8


----------



## quackattack (Aug 3, 2022)

Monday 8/1/22
Push - Volume

Incline DB Press
75x10 65x10 60x9,7

Flat DB Press
80x8 75x10 70x77,9

Incline DB Fly
25x15,14 20x15,12

Y Raise
15x15,13 10x15

Seated DB Press
45x12,8 40x10,10

Skullcrusher
85x8,12 75x12,10

Overhead Rope Tri Ext
40x15,14 35x15,15


----------



## quackattack (Aug 3, 2022)

Tuesday 8/2/22
Pull - Volume

Single Arm DB Row
90x15,12 80x12 70x15

Band Assisted Pull Up
x6,5,6,6

Lateral Delt Raise
15x15,10 12.5x13,10

DB Curls
30x15,15,15 25x15

DB End Curl
45x15,15 40x15,12

They were upgrading equipment so the main gym area was closed.  Had to improvise a little bit.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 3, 2022)

Wednesday 8/3/22
Legs - Volume

DB Lunges
50x15,15,10,6

Leg Extensions
130x20,20 110x20,18

Leg Curls
170x16,12 150x14 130x15

Seated Calf Raise
90x10,6,5


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Hell yeah man. I love volume. Those lunges hurt me reading them. Killed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 4, 2022)

Thursday 8/4/22
Push - Intensity

Incline BB Press
165x9 155x7 145x6 (Will be bumping to 175 next week.  Still weak)

Machine Press
130x7 120x8 110x10

Dips
x14,12,10

Floor Press
145x9 135x9,9

Overhead Press
115x6 95x8,8

V Bar Tricep Pushdown
65x15 80x8 70x8,8 

Y Raise
15x20,17,14


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Keep up on those dips, and consider doing them weighted. They will help your bench a ton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Keep up on those dips, and consider doing them weighted. They will help your bench a ton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been meaning to bring my weight belt to the gym.  Dips are finally starting to feel good for me.  Really enjoying these workouts recently.


----------



## Yano (Aug 5, 2022)

Finally peoples logs are starting to pop back up for me ,, Right on man nice work !!! You been busy as hell !


----------



## quackattack (Aug 5, 2022)

Friday 8/5/22
Pull Intensity

BB Row
205x10,7 185x9 (Will bump these up 10 lbs next week)

Lat Pulldown
135x11 145x8,7  (New pully system, so some figuring on weights)

Cable Row
160x7 150x7,6

BB Curl
85x10,7,6  (will bump these to 95 lbs next week)

Rear Delt Fly Machine
110x13,10  100x15


----------



## quackattack (Aug 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> Finally peoples logs are starting to pop back up for me ,, Right on man nice work !!! You been busy as hell !


Thanks Yano.  Just trying to get in what I can during lunch.  Hopefully the kiddo will be sleeping through the night soon and I can get back to AM workouts.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Have you had the "baby gains" come on yet?  I was in such a state of euphoria after my first son was born that I went on an absolute rampage in my training which led to my best ever powerlifting competition.  It was insane how happy and overjoyed I was 24/7.  Picturing his 3 month old baby pictures still brings back that feeling for me.  My youngest too, not to leave him out lol, but there's just something about your firstborn.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Strong rows man. Looking forward to seeing how the added weight feels next week. As well as adding that dip belt in. I’m glad those are feeling good for you. Keep up the good work brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Finally peoples logs are starting to pop back up for me


What happened?


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> What happened?


I'll lose notifications for some folks for a while so unless I search a log or go down the lists I dont always see whos been doing what.

Have to unfollow and refollow and it wakes back up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'll lose notifications for some folks for a while so unless I search a log or go down the lists I dont always see whos been doing what.
> 
> Have to unfollow and refollow and it wakes back up.


Yeah this happens to me too sometimes if anyone notices I'm not reading their log for a while it's just because I'm not getting notifed it updated.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Have you had the "baby gains" come on yet?  I was in such a state of euphoria after my first son was born that I went on an absolute rampage in my training which led to my best ever powerlifting competition.  It was insane how happy and overjoyed I was 24/7.  Picturing his 3 month old baby pictures still brings back that feeling for me.  My youngest too, not to leave him out lol, but there's just something about your firstborn.


I could use those baby gains lol.  Unfortunately I had the opposite.  The little guy was in the NICU for a week after he was born and my wife and I were gutted.  Took a little bit for me to get back into the gym/life after that.  We are all doing well now and I feel pretty damn good even with the lack of sleep.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 9, 2022)

Sunday 8/7/2022
Legs - Intensity

High Bar Squat
285x10,8,7  (Bumping to either 295 or 305 this week, havent decided yet)

Hatfield Squat
260x6 240x8,7 (subbed these for the leg press since I was at the house.  Like leg press more because I'm not scared to push it.)

RDL
275x8,6,5


----------



## quackattack (Aug 9, 2022)

Monday 8/8/2022
Push - Volume

Incline DB Press
75x14,10 65x10 55x12 (pleasantly surprised by first set, I fade quick on these though)

Flat DB Press
80x11 70x12,11 60x14

Incline Fly
25x17,15,12 20x12
Y Raise
15x16,14,12

Seated DB press
45x12,9 35x12,9 

Skullcrusher
85x12,9 65x14,13

Med Band Overhead tri Ext
x15,15


----------



## quackattack (Aug 9, 2022)

Tuesday 8/9/2022
Pull - Volume

Single Arm DB Row
90x15,13 80x13 70x15 (Felt heavy today)

Cable Row
130x12 120x13 100x15,15

Back Extension w/ DBs
40x15,15,15,8

DB Curl
35x15 40x11 30x15,15

Rope Curl
27.5x15 32.5x15 37.5x15,15


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 9, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I could use those baby gains lol.  Unfortunately I had the opposite.  The little guy was in the NICU for a week after he was born and my wife and I were gutted.  Took a little bit for me to get back into the gym/life after that.  We are all doing well now and I feel pretty damn good even with the lack of sleep.


Oh man I had no idea.  Very sorry to hear about that.  I can honestly say I know exactly what you went through.  Same thing happened with my first son.  He was born with horrible bruising all over his body.  Rushed  to Children's Hospital were he spent 8 days in the NICU.  He had an extremely rare condition called NAIT - Neonatal Allo-immune Thrombocytopenia.  Essentially he was born with zero platelets in his blood.  It's a rare condition where the mother's immune system sees the baby's platelets as hostile and destroys them in utero.  We had no idea and it's so rare the doc had never seen it before.  3 emergency transfusions later and he was fine.  Once out of the womb his body was no longer under attack and able to make platelets on his own and he is 100% healthy today.  My "baby gains" kicked in about a month after we go home so there is still hope for you!


----------



## quackattack (Aug 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Oh man I had no idea.  Very sorry to hear about that.  I can honestly say I know exactly what you went through.  Same thing happened with my first son.  He was born with horrible bruising all over his body.  Rushed  to Children's Hospital were he spent 8 days in the NICU.  He had an extremely rare condition called NAIT - Neonatal Allo-immune Thrombocytopenia.  Essentially he was born with zero platelets in his blood.  It's a rare condition where the mother's immune system sees the baby's platelets as hostile and destroys them in utero.  We had no idea and it's so rare the doc had never seen it before.  3 emergency transfusions later and he was fine.  Once out of the womb his body was no longer under attack and able to make platelets on his own and he is 100% healthy today.  My "baby gains" kicked in about a month after we go home so there is still hope for you!


Glad everything worked out for your family.  As unpleasant as the NICU is they are very good at what they do. 

Our son had a rash they thought could be HSV which we found out can be pretty dangerous for a newborn.  Luckily it ended up being a benign newborn rash but that week took a lot out of me.  I wouldn't wish the NICU on anybody.  He's all good now so I'll just have to remind him when he's older and giving me attitude. 

If your telling me having more kids will make me stronger I may change my mind on this vasectomy.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 12, 2022)

Wednesday 8/10/22
Legs - Volume

DB Lunges
55x16,14,11,7

Leg Curls
180x16,9 150x15,11

Leg Extensions
140x22,20,18 110x22

Seated Leg Curl
90x8,5,3


----------



## quackattack (Aug 12, 2022)

Thursday 8/11/22
Push - Intensity 

Incline BB Press
175x8,4 145x8

HS Lying Chest (weight is per side)
90x7,7 70x8

Dips
BW+25x8,6 BWx9

Floor Press
145x9,7 135x8

OHP
115x6 105x7,5

V Bar Tri Ext
80x9,9,6

Y Raise
15x20,15,13

First day at the new gym.  Excited to have access to some new machines, a hack squat and glute ham raise. Was kind of packed but it was the grand opening so hopefully it dies down.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 12, 2022)

Friday 8/12/22
Pull - Intensity

BB Row
215x8,6 185x10

Lat Pulldown
160x7,6 130x9 (Not feeling like I'm getting a ton out of these.  May switch for a machine or switch my grip to underhand.)

Cable Row
160x8 145x9,7

BB Curl
90x7 80x6,5

Rear Delt Fly Machine
110x16,13 100x15

Rope Curl
70x16 100x10 120x8 (searching for the right weight.  Will start at 120 next go around)


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

My boy getting after that weight son!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Friday 8/12/22
> Pull - Intensity
> 
> BB Row
> ...


On the lat pulldowns.
It could be how you’re pulling.
Try a grip a little wider than shoulder width start with elbows flaired and pull with your elbows in and down to where they are tucked at your side at the bottom of the movement if that makes sense. Also remember to keep your chest up


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> On the lat pulldowns.
> It could be how you’re pulling.
> Try a grip a little wider than shoulder width start with elbows flaired and pull with your elbows in and down to where they are tucked at your side at the bottom of the movement if that makes sense. Also remember to keep your chest up



This 100%, great advice RiR0. One thing I always do before the pull also, I engage my lats, basically contract right where I want to be working and then pull and get my reps in. It helps to isolate and keep the other muscles from assisting as much. The more you do it, the more normal it becomes. Becomes that natural mind to muscle connection. I literally used to close my eyes on reps and imagine the physiology of the muscle as I went through the rep and how it should look. Helped me keep from just going through the movements when I was distracted or zoned out for one thing or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 13, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Glad everything worked out for your family.  As unpleasant as the NICU is they are very good at what they do.
> 
> Our son had a rash they thought could be HSV which we found out can be pretty dangerous for a newborn.  Luckily it ended up being a benign newborn rash but that week took a lot out of me.  I wouldn't wish the NICU on anybody.  He's all good now so I'll just have to remind him when he's older and giving me attitude.
> 
> If your telling me having more kids will make me stronger I may change my mind on this vasectomy.


Yeah NICUs are not fun.  Luckily we had an apartment available onsite at the hospital that we stayed in.  We had to move out every morning though in case a newborn came in with a more serious condition and those parents needed the room.  Luckily that didn't happen and we got to stay there with him every night.

Glad to hear your little guy is ok. These are the experiences no one ever tells you about.  You always hear about the regular births or how hard someone's wife had to push or maybe a c-section story.  Nobody every tells you what can go wrong and put your newborn in the NICU for a week.

As for more kids making you stronger I'm not sure there's a positive correlation there lol.  At least not while there young.  I got the huge boost from my first one.  By the time the second rolled around I was drinking coffee all day to keep up and my training suffered.  At the last powerlifting meet I ever did both my kids and wife were in the audience.  I unracked 804 to squat and my 2 year old yells out "go daddy".  It shook me to the core.  I loved hearing his voice but every doubt in the world entered my mind after that.  "what if I get hurt, can't work, etc".  I broke down crying after squats and told my wife I was done.  I didn't lift for 10 years after that.  Once the fear creeps in and takes over you are done in powerlifting, especially with the squat.  

I got back into it when I turned 40 and have been going hard every since.  The boys train with me and it's awesome.  I don't have the fear of getting hurt anymore but I also don't compete anymore.  I just love lifting heavy and training and it's even better when my sons join me.

Well that was a long answer.  Just on a roll after a good workout today.  Glad to see you've got a new gym to enjoy along with your new son.  Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yeah NICUs are not fun.  Luckily we had an apartment available onsite at the hospital that we stayed in.  We had to move out every morning though in case a newborn came in with a more serious condition and those parents needed the room.  Luckily that didn't happen and we got to stay there with him every night.
> 
> Glad to hear your little guy is ok. These are the experiences no one ever tells you about.  You always hear about the regular births or how hard someone's wife had to push or maybe a c-section story.  Nobody every tells you what can go wrong and put your newborn in the NICU for a week.
> 
> ...


I've never unracked a weight that could kill me so I don't know what you were feeling in that moment but I'm glad you you found your way back to the weight room.  Even better that you can get to share it with your boys.  I hope I am as lucky as you are.


----------



## quackattack (Aug 15, 2022)

Monday 8/15/2022
Legs - Intensity 

High Bar Squat
305x7 285x8,7

Hack Squat
135x8,7,7  (Weight is per side. Looking forward to pushing these)

RDL
285x6,7, 275x7

GHR
x6,8,7 (Took a little bit for me to get it set up right but excited to have these in the rotation.)

On vacation this week so I may drop the volume days and enjoy the time with the family.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Monday 8/15/2022
> Legs - Intensity
> 
> High Bar Squat
> ...



Definitely enjoy time with the family brother. Get in what you can get in, but don’t let it be a priority this week. I hope you have a great vacation with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 29, 2022)

Been lifting but have been busy at home and work.  This is going to be a bit of a workout dump because I do use this log if I forget my notebook.

8/22/22 Push - Volume
Incline DB Press
75x12,7 65x8,8

Flat DB Press
80x10 70x10,10 60x13

Free Motiion Pec fly
40x15,13 30x15,15

HS MTS Shoulder Press
90x9 70x12,11 60x10

Skullcrusher
80x13,12,8 60x15

Overhead Tri Ext
100x15 70x15 50x17


----------



## quackattack (Aug 29, 2022)

8/23/22 Pull - Volume
DB Rows
95x15,11 80x16,11

Lat Pulldown
130x10 115x8

Cable Row
130x11 115x15,13,12

Seated DB Curl
40x12 30x15,13,12

Back Raise
100x15,15,12,10

HS Preacher Curl
50x15 40x15,15

8/24/22 Legs - Volume
Walking Lunges
50x15,15,13,8

Cybex Lying Leg Curls
150x10 130x12 110x14,10

Hoist Leg Ext.
145x22,20,20,18

Hoist Rotary Calf (5 count at top and bottom)
105x14 145x8 125x8 85x8


----------



## quackattack (Aug 29, 2022)

8/25/22 Push - Intensity
Incline BB Press
185x5 165x8,6

Hoist Plate Loaded Chest Press (weight is per side)
115x8,7 105x9

Dips
25x8,7,5

Floor Press
155x7 145x8,7

OHP
115x6 105x5 95x7

V Bar Tri Ext
90x8 80x9,6

Band Pull aparts
x75

Lateral Delt Raise
10x15,15,15


----------



## quackattack (Aug 29, 2022)

8/26/22 Pull - Intensity
BB Row
225x6 195x9,7

Lat Pulldown
160x10,8,7

Cable Row
175x7,6 160x10

Hoist Plate Loaded Preacher Curl
75x12 90x8,7

Rear Delt Machine
150x13 130x16,13

DB End Curl
75x10,6 55x10


----------



## quackattack (Aug 29, 2022)

8/29/22 Legs - Intensity
High Bar Squat
315x6 295x8,6

V Squat (weight is per side)
145x15,15,15

RDL
285x8,6 275x6

GHR
x12,8,8,8

Hanging Leg Lifts
x12,8


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

I see you putting in the work son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 30, 2022)

8/30/22 Push - Volume
DB Incline Press
75x13,9 65x11,8

DB Flat Press
80x10 70x14,10 60x14

HS Pec Fly
85x16,13 70x16,13

HS MTS Shoulder Press
90x12 70x11,11 60x12

Skullcrusher
80x11,9 60x15,12

Overhead Tri Extension
100x16 70x17,14 50x15

Face Pulls
50x25 60x25


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Looks like a good day man. Way to get after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 31, 2022)

8/31/22 Pull - Volume
DB Rows
100x12,11 90x12 80x13

Life Fitness High Row (weight is per side)
55x16,14 45x15,12

Seated DB Curl
40x14 30x15,11 25x15

45 Degree Back Extension
100x15,15,13,8

Rope Curl
100x15,9


----------



## quackattack (Sep 1, 2022)

9/1/2022 Legs - Volume
KB Walking Lunges
45x15.15.11.9

Cybex Leg Extension
130x20,17 100x22,20

Cybex Lying Leg Curl
130x16,12 110x15,9

Hoist Rotary Calf (5 sec count at top and bottom)
105x16 125x10,8 85x9


----------



## quackattack (Sep 2, 2022)

9/2/2022 Push - Intensity
BB Incline Press
185x6 175x7,6

Hoist Plate Loaded Chest Press (weight is per side)
125x9,6 115x7

Dips
25x9,6,6

CG Floor Press
155x8 145x9,7

OHP
115x6 105x7,5

V Bar Tri Ext
90x8,6 80x10

Band Pull Aparts
x90

Lateral Delt Raises
12.5x15,15,15


----------



## quackattack (Sep 6, 2022)

9/6/22 Pull - Intensity
BB Row
225x8,6 195x9 

Lat Pulldown
160x10,5 145x7

Hammer Strength Selectorized Row
130x10 160x8,8

DB Curl
40x9,8 30x10

Rear Delt Fly Machine
150x15 130x16,9

HS Preacher Curl (Single Arm)
85x8 70x8,7


----------



## quackattack (Sep 7, 2022)

9/7/22 Legs - Intensity
 High Bar Squat
315x8 225x20 (Happy with these. Will be bumping 315 to 335 next go around.  225 was honestly a little easy until the last 3-4 reps so should probably bump that up too.)

RDL
295x9 275x7,6

V Squat (weight is per side)
150x9 160x7,7

GHR
x14,12,8,10

Leg Raises
x13,10,6

Little guy was up every hour for my shift last night so operating on limited sleep.  Still happy with how the workout ended up.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 7, 2022)

More weight!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 13, 2022)

9/8/2022 Push - Volume
Incline DB Press
70x15 60x13,13,10

HS Iso Lat Horizontal Bench (weight is per side)
90x9 70x13,10 115x4

HS MTS Shoulder Press
90x13 70x15,14 60x15

HS Pec Fly
90x16,15,15,15

Tricep DB Rollbacks
40x12,7 30x12,9

Overhead Tri Extension
100x17 80x15,15

Face Pulls
60x30 70x25


----------



## quackattack (Sep 13, 2022)

9/12/22 Push - Intensity
BB Incline Press
185x7,5 175x7

HS Iso Lat Horizontal Bench (weight is per side)
90x10 135x4 115x6

Dips
25x7,6,6

Floor Press
175x6 155x7 135x11

OHP
115x8,6 95x8

Rope Tri Extension
80x15 100x10 120x8

Band Pull Aparts
x100

Lat Delt Raise
15x15 12.5x15,13


----------



## quackattack (Sep 13, 2022)

9/13/22 Pull - Intensity
BB Row
245x4 225x7 195x10

Pull Ups
x10,7,4

HS Selectorized Row
160x8,8, 145x7

DB Curl
40x11,8,7

Rear Delt Machine
150x13 135x16,11

HS Preacher Curl (single arm)
90x6 80x8,6

Not getting much sleep at the moment.  May have to move back to going to the gym at lunch which I'm not really a fan of.  Been trying to do 20 min on the stair master after my morning workout.  Might be able to squeeze it in late night until we can get back on a better sleep schedule.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

quackattack said:


> 9/13/22 Pull - Intensity
> BB Row
> 245x4 225x7 195x10
> 
> ...



Damn hope you’re able to get more sleep soon man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn hope you’re able to get more sleep soon man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Iron we will get there eventually.  Just happy to be able to squeeze the gym in nowadays


----------



## quackattack (Sep 14, 2022)

9/14/22 Legs - Intensity
High Bar Squat
335x6 245x20 (The 245x20 set was tough.  Will run it for a couple of weeks and then add 10 lbs)

Rack Pulls (just below knee)
355x7 335x6,7 (need to go supinated or bring straps as grip was the limiting factor.)

Cybex Squat Press (weight is per side)
225x10 270x10 315x7

GHR
x15,15,10

Leg Lifts
x14,10


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

You’re son got you up all night?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 16, 2022)

9/16/22 Push - Volume
Incline DB Press
75x14 65x11,9

HS MTS Decline Press
60x15,11 50x15,13

HS MTS Shoulder Press
90x14 70x15,13 60x15

Pec Deck
90x16 100x13,12 85x10

DB Tri Rolback
40x12,7 30x11,8

Overhead Tri Ext
100x14 80x16,15

Face Pulls
70x20,15


----------



## quackattack (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You’re son got you up all night?


He decided recently that all he wants to do is sleep for an hour so me and the wife are getting up 4-5 times a night each.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

quackattack said:


> He decided recently that all he wants to do is sleep for an hour so me and the wife are getting up 4-5 times a night each.


Damn.  I had one bad sleeper but not that bad.  Hope that eases up soon.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

God bless bro! I saw that 245 x 20 and I wanted to puke. I would have died


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

quackattack said:


> He decided recently that all he wants to do is sleep for an hour so me and the wife are getting up 4-5 times a night each.


As dumb as this sounds what worked sometimes was vacuuming i know , like thats a lot of noise ,,, maybe its the back n forth rocking motion maybe its something do with the white noise but before I was done they were sleeping ,, and it never seemed to wake any of the others up when I did it as we made new rug rats  and the older kids were sleeping all night. 

Sure beat driving around the block over n over ,, we got a big block this is the middle of freakin no where haahaha.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 22, 2022)

Sleep has been better.   He's getting up twice a night which is very doable right now.
9/19/22 Push Day
Incline BB Press
185x6,5,4 (Have stalled out on these so I will be moving to DBs and smith for a month or so.)

Body Masters Chest Press (weight is per side)
90x10 100x7,5

Weighted Dips
25x10,8x7

Floor Press
175x6 155x9,6

OHP
125x6 115x6 95x9

Rope Tri Ext
120x10,8 100x8

Carian Lateral Delt Machine
30x16,10 20x12


----------



## quackattack (Sep 22, 2022)

9/20/22 Pull Day
T Bar Row
135x10 160x7,7

Pull Ups
x7,5 
Assisted 105x9

HS MTS Row
60x10 80x6,6

HS Plate Loaded Preacher Curl (single arm)
135x15 120x13 105x11

Spider Curl
30x15 35x11,7


----------



## quackattack (Sep 22, 2022)

9/21/22 Leg Day
High Bar Squat
335x5 245x20 (felt heavy and my lower back locked up.)

Skipped the rack pulls due to back issue

Cybex Squat Press
650x10,9,8

Body Masters Donkey Calf Raise
10th stackx15,11,8

Not sure if the calories are catching up to me but the weights felt real heavy.  I think I'm going to do hack squats and pendulum squats for the a few weeks.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 26, 2022)

9/24/22 Push Day
DB Incline Press
80x9,6 65x7 

Hoist Chest Press
175x11 205x8,7

Weighted Dips
25x12 35x8,5

Reverse Grip Bench Press
135x9 155x6 135x6  (Not sure about these. Didn't get the feeling it targeted my triceps like it was supposed to.  Unracking is kind of sketchy too.)

HS MTS Shoulder Press
120x5 100x6 90x8

V Bar Tri Extension
71x10 96x7 90x7

Icarian Lateral Delt
30x17,13,12


----------



## quackattack (Sep 26, 2022)

9/25/22 Pull Day
BB Row
245x6 225x8,6

Pull Ups
x9,6 Assisted 105x10

Body Masters Chest Supported Row (weight is per side)
90x11,9,8

DB Curl
40x12,8,8

Rear Delt Machine
135x16,9 105x13

Forearm Curl
60x12 80x6,5


----------



## quackattack (Sep 26, 2022)

9/26/22 Legs
Pendulum Squat
90x9 50x20 (Doesn't take much weight with these huh)

Rack Pull @ Knee
355x9,5 335x8

Cybex Squat Press
70x10,8,6

BM Donkey Calf Raise
10th stackx17,14,11

Glute Bridge w/ 5 sec hold @ top
90x12 140x9,7


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice rack pulls. 

I'm in and rooting for you!


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2022)

quackattack said:


> 9/24/22 Push Day
> DB Incline Press
> 80x9,6 65x7
> 
> ...


How are you holding the bar on the reverse grips?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Nice rack pulls.
> 
> I'm in and rooting for you!


Thank you.  And this is probably the most boring log on the site.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> How are you holding the bar on the reverse grips?


I have my thumbs around the bar and I'm slightly wider than shoulder width.  I tied bringing my grip in but It got difficult to unrack.


----------



## PZT (Sep 26, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I have my thumbs around the bar and I'm slightly wider than shoulder width.  I tied bringing my grip in but It got difficult to unrack.


Try wider and hold the bar like you would a screw driver.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 29, 2022)

9/29/22 Push Day
Smith incline Press
205x6 185x7,7

Body Masters Chest Press (weight is per side)
100x8,6 90x8

Weighted Dips
35x9,8,6

Floor Press
175x6 165x8,6

OHP
125x6 115x6,5

Incline Skullcrusher
60x11,10,10

DB Lateral Delt Raise
15x15 20x12 15x13


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Try wider and hold the bar like you would a screw driver.


This is a great queue.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 30, 2022)

9/30/22 Pull Day
T Bar Row
160x10,7,6

Pull Ups
x9,7 105x11

HS MTS Row
80x10,7,8

HS Plate Loaded Preacher Curl (single arm)
50x8,6 45x7

Rear Delt Machine
90x15,15,12

Spider Curl
35x13,10,7


----------



## quackattack (Oct 4, 2022)

9/31/22 Legs
Hack Squat
360x9 270x20

RDL
305x9,7 275x9

Hack Squat Facing in (Felt really good.  Probably going to make this the main movement)
270x10 360x8,8

Donkey Calf Raise
11th stack x16,11,9

Reverse Hyper
90x11,10 (seriously fuck these)


----------



## quackattack (Oct 4, 2022)

10/4/22
Incline DB Press
85x7,5 70x7

Hoist Chest Press
205x10,9,8

Weighted Dips
35x9,9,8

Reverse Grip Bench
155x6 135x8,8 (Felt much better today.  Thank you @PZT )

HS MTS Shoulder Press
120x6 100x8,6

V Bar Tri PD
96x10,8,7

Icarian Lat Delt
30x19,15,13


----------



## quackattack (Oct 5, 2022)

10/5/22 Pull
BB Row
245x7,5 225x10

Pull Up
x11,7 assisted 105x11

Body Masters Chest Supported Row (weight is per side)
100x10,10,9  (Need to add a decent amount of weight to this.)

DB Curl
45x8 40x11,7

Rear Delt Machine
90x17,15,12

Forearm Curl
80x9 (Had to shit so I called it.)


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2022)

Strong work


----------



## quackattack (Oct 6, 2022)

10/6/22 Legs
Pendulum Squat
110x9 70x20 (Widow maker set killed me. )

Below Knee Rack Pull
355x9,6 335x10

Cybex Squat Press
720x8,6,4  (Pretty fired at this point)

Quick one today.  Got a wedding this weekend in Vermont so likely no gym till Monday.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 11, 2022)

10/11/22 Push
Smith Incline Press
205x9,6 185x8

Body Masters Chest Press (weight is per side)
115x4 100x7,4

Weighted Dips
45x7,5 35x8

Floor Press
175x7,4  155x5

OHP
125x9,5 115x5

Single Arm Tri PD
40x12,10


----------



## quackattack (Oct 12, 2022)

10/12/22 Pull
T Bar Row
180x6 160x8,7

Pull Ups
25#s added weight x5 
No weight X10
Assisted 105x11

HS MTS Row
90x7,7,7

Nautilus Seated Iso Curl
95x9,8,8

Rear Delt Machine
90x20,16,15

Spider Curl
40x12,6


----------



## quackattack (Oct 13, 2022)

10/13/22 Legs
Hack Squat Facing In
410x9 320x20

RDL
315x7,4 275x10

V Squat
360x8,7,6

Donkey Calf Raise
12th stackx15,12,10

Going to rotate in squats or pause squats on this workout next week.  I don't feel like death after the workout like I do with squats.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 17, 2022)

10/16/22 Session A
Smith incline press
225x5

OHP
135x8

CG Floor Press
185x8

T Bar Row
150x8

Pull ups
X7

Lat Delt Machine
60x10

Single cable tri ext
60x12

Cable curls
90x12

Pendulum squat
90x15

Leg Extension
180x18

Donkey calf raise
12th stack x17

Hanging leg raise
X16


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 17, 2022)

quackattack said:


> 10/16/22 Session A
> Smith incline press
> 225x5
> 
> ...


One set of each?


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 18, 2022)

Why the smith machine for incline? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Why the smith machine for incline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JP said in the video and in the example pic on the youtube channel




edited to add pic


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Why the smith machine for incline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't answer for Quackattack, but I've seen a lot of people who use Smith for incline press on here the past few years. Some were some big mf'ers too.

One thing I've been told is that it's better for going to failure. On an incline bench you're way higher up with the bar, so it's harder for people to spot unless they have a platform, also on the Smith you can just latch it. It's kinda high to dump the weights on incline too if you get into trouble.

At my gym, the way the bench is made, it rotates my shoulder back to far when I go to lift off the incline bench. I'd rather use the Smith for it at my gym, but I usually use dumbells.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> One set of each?


Yeah giving the Jordan Peters full body routine a shot.  Like it so far.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 18, 2022)

Cohibo hit most of the points but I'll add I kind of had stalled out on BB incline press so I'm hoping this helps me get over the 185 for 6/7 that I was stuck at.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 18, 2022)

10/18/22 Session B
High Bar Squat
335x6 lower back locked up again.  Need to work on staying tight for these.

RDL
315x8

Single Leg Extension
90x12 (will raise the weight next week to get into the 6-10 rep range)

Seated calf raise
90x12 (need to raise the weight next week)

Incline DB Press
80x13 (going to chase this weight into the 15-25 rep range)

High Incline Smith Press
155x10 (Will drop weight to get into the 15-25 rep range, thinking 135 for next workout.)

Dips
x21 

Assisted Pull Ups
105x16 

Chest Supported Rows (weight is per side)
90x17

Single Arm Cable Raise
20x15

Single Arm DB OH Tri Ext
25x15

Single Arm Machine Curl
80x17

Hoist Crunch
setting 8x18

As you can see I was searching for the right weight on a lot of these sets.  Next week should be better.


----------



## eazy (Oct 18, 2022)

quackattack said:


> RDL
> 315x8


🤯


----------



## quackattack (Oct 20, 2022)

10/20/22 Session C
HS Incline Press (weight is per side)
110x6

Seated BB Press
145x7

Reverse Grip Bench
155x9

Machine Lat Pulldown (weight is per side)
135x10 (not sure about these.  Will give them another shot before I sub them out)

BB Row
245x8 (last rep was sloppy)

Arnold Press
50x7

OH Single Arm Cable Tri Ext.
30x16 (Probably need to bump these to 50#s)

DB Curl
50x9

HS Lying Leg Curl
95x21

Cybex Squat Press
600x16

Sissy Squat
x20

Standing Calf Raise
10th stack x20

Ab Roller
x18


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Arnold Press
> 50x7


strong arnold press


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 20, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Sissy Squat


Never understood why they are called sissies because they definitely aren't for sissies. 

Really heavy work today, nice job


----------



## quackattack (Oct 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Never understood why they are called sissies because they definitely aren't for sissies.
> 
> Really heavy work today, nice job


My new gym has one of those sissy squat stands and I really like it as a quad isolation movement.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 24, 2022)

eazy said:


> strong arnold press


After further review I don't think I was doing them correctly so I may need to drop the weight.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 24, 2022)

10/23/22 Session D
SLDL
315x7

Hack Squat Facing In
410x9

Single Leg Extension
105x10

Donkey Calf Raise
16th stack x11

Incline Machine Press (weight is per side)
45x25 too light will add 15-20 lbs next workout

High Incline DB Press
50x17

Dip Machine
151x17

HS Lat Pulldown
80x15

DB Row
90x16

DB Side Laterals
15x20

Single Arm DB OH Tri Ext.
30x17

BB Curl
65x13

Hoist Crunch
6x25


----------



## quackattack (Oct 25, 2022)

10/25/22 Session A
Smith Incline Press
225x7 (Last rep was a grind)

OHP
135x9

CG Floor Press
185x9

Lat Pulldown
140x9

T Bar Row
150x9

Lat Delt Machine
70x9

Single Arm Cable Tri PD
70x8

Cable Curls
90x12

Kneeling Leg Curl
35x15

Pendulum Squat
90x17

Leg Extension
180x20

Donkey Calf Raise
12th Stack x19

Leg Raise
x19


----------



## quackattack (Oct 27, 2022)

10/27/2022 Session B
High Bar Squat
335x7

RDL
315x10

Single Leg Extension
120x10

Seated Calf Raise
95x9

Standing Cable Abs
70x20

DB Incline Press
80x12 pasue 4 reps (Got 13 reps last time and failed on my 13th rep.  Paused 20 seconds and got 4 more.)

High Incline Smith Press
135x13 (going to chase this weight)

Dips
x22

Assisted Pull Ups
105x17

Chest Supported Rows (weight is per side)
90x18

Single Arm Side Cable Raise
20x16

Single Arm DB OH Tri Ext
30x19

Machine Curl
80x19

Had trouble hitting reps in the second half of this workout.  Haven't been sleeping well recently so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 27, 2022)

quackattack said:


> RDL
> 315x10


when will you add 5lbs?


----------



## quackattack (Oct 27, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> when will you add 5lbs?


I will be adding 10-20 lbs next time I do RDLs which should be next Friday. Leaning towards adding 20 because that should put me back at the bottom of the rep range.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 27, 2022)

How are you liking it so far?


----------



## quackattack (Oct 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How are you liking it so far?


I like it.  The heavy lower body days are definitely tough though.  Feel pretty burnt out by the time I'm doing the upper body work.  How are you liking it?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 27, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I like it.  The heavy lower body days are definitely tough though.  Feel pretty burnt out by the time I'm doing the upper body work.  How are you liking it?


I’m enjoying it. I feel the same way about heavy lower days.


----------



## eazy (Nov 3, 2022)

how are things?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> how are things?


I bet he's getting no sleep with that kid and can't workout anymore 🤣


----------



## quackattack (Nov 7, 2022)

The little guy is doing very well at the moment.  Hunting season has started up so I've been spending most free time in the field or on the water with my dog.  Still been hitting the gym 3-4 times a week.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 7, 2022)

10/31/2022 Session C
HS Incline Press
110x8

Seated BB Press
145x8

Reverse Grip Bench
155x11

Machine Lat Pulldown (weight is per side)
160x8

BB Row
245x8

Arnold Press
50x9

SE Cable OF Tri Extension
40x14

DB Curl
50x10

HS Lying Leg Curl
110x16

Cybex Squat Press
600x18 (brutal)

Sissy Squat
x22 (brutal)

Standing Calf Raise
11th stack x15

Hanging Leg Lifts
x15


----------



## quackattack (Nov 7, 2022)

11/1/2022 Session D
SLDL
315x9

Hack Squat Facing In
450x8

Leg Extension
225x9

Donkey Calf Raise
17th Stack x10

Incline Machine Press (weight is per side)
90x15

High Incline DB Press
50x19

Dip Machine
151x19

HS Lat Pulldown
80x17

DB Row
90x17

DB Side Laterals
20x15

BB Curl
65x15

OH Rope Tri Ext.
60x21

Hoist Crunch
9x15


----------



## quackattack (Nov 7, 2022)

11/3/2022 Session A
Smith Incline Press
225x7 20 sec pause x2 (hit the same reps as last time so I added another set after a 20 sec pause)

OHP
135x9

CG Floor Press
185x10

Lat Pulldown
150x7

T BAr Row
150x10

Lat Delt MAchine
70x11

SA Tri Cable PD
70x10

Cable Curls
100x10

Kneeling Leg Curl
35x18

Pendulum Squat
90x19

Leg Extension
195x16

Donkey Calf Raise
13th stack x15

Leg Raise
x19


----------



## quackattack (Nov 7, 2022)

11/7/2022 Session B
High Bar Squat
335x9

RDL
335x6

Single Leg Extension
100x9

Standing Cable Abs
100x12

Incline DB Press
80x13 (going to give this one more shot if I can't get past 13 reps I will drop weight to 75 lbs)

High Incline Smith Press
135x15

Dips
x23

Assisted Pull Ups
105x18

Chest Supported Row
90x18

Single Arm Cable Raise
20x17

V Bar Cable Tri PD
83x17

Machine Curl
80x20


----------



## quackattack (Nov 9, 2022)

11/9/2022 Session C
HS Incline Press: 110x8.5
Seated BB Press: 145x8
Reverse Grip Bench: 165x8
Machine Lat Pulldown (weight is per side): 160x10
BB Row: 245x9
Arnold Press: 50x12
SA Cable OH Tri Ext.: 50x14
DB Curl: 50x11
HS Lying Leg Curl: 110x20
Cybex Squat Press: 600x20
Sissy Squats: x25
Standing Calf Raise: 11th Stack x16
Hanging Leg Lifts: x17


----------

